# Se fosse tutta una farsa la cessione del Milan ?



## Reblanck (28 Maggio 2016)

Sono stato via dal forum in questi mesi perché sono un ragazzo molto cattivo  è ogni tanto passavo e leggevo i vostri post o discussioni sulla cessione del Milan!
Ho visto qualcuno che ancora prima che arrivino sti fantomatici cinesi parlare della squadra futura e dei possibili acquisti... devo dire che è stato molto spassoso :ghigno:
Vorrei tanto che tutte queste favole dei cinesi super miliardari che vogliono acquistare il Milan fossero vere, ma visto che ho 26 anni alle favole non ci credo più e nemmeno a babbo natale. 
Anzi una favola ve la posso raccontare io...che inizia cosi ...
C'era una volta Mr Bee ...mmm c'era qualcuno lo ha più visto ? 
Poi ci sono le elezioni ma guarda un po' .... e la storia della cessione del Milan fa clamore allora perché non usarla tanto sti poveri tifosi milanisti credono a tutto...
Ah eh poi c'era anche la famosa storia che dopo la fine del campionato il Milan passava ai cinesi,poi rimandata a fine maggio e adesso al 20 giugno..chissa se sarà rimandata ancora...
Però questa favola le batte tutte ...Un gruppo di 6 cinesi super miliardari sono disposti a comprare il 70% del Milan per 500 milioni e mettere 100 o 200 milioni per il mercato senza prendere decisioni e senza contare niente..  perché queste persone hanno bisogno del nostro eroe e paladino della giustizia 80 enne Silvio Berlusconi e del fido Adriano Galliani... 

Questa è una bella favola 
Da domani succede il finimondo Cit.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Maggio 2016)

Fai fatica ad aspettare almeno il 15 giugno o devi per forza scaricare tutta la jella ora??


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Maggio 2016)

I segnali positivi ci sono. Certo che finchè non ci sono le firme non si può essere sicuri , ma credo che stavolta Silvio non possa non vendere. Perde soldi ogni anno e i tifosi sono arrivati al limite massimo di sopportazione. Lo stadio non è mai stato così vuoto e probabilmente peggiorerà sempre più se non cambia qualcosa.

Lui lo sa , e sa anche che è l'ultimo treno che può prendere .


----------



## Reblanck (28 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Fai fatica ad aspettare almeno il 15 giugno o devi per forza scaricare tutta la jella ora??



Mmmm non credo di durare.
Cmq scommetto anche la villa con piscina che per quella data non succede niente,come avevo fatto 1 mese e lo stesso 2 mesi fa.


----------



## Smarx10 (28 Maggio 2016)

Perchè ovviamente Sal Galatioto, advisor di fama mondiale che ha già trattato la cessione di decine di squadre di livello internazionale (come i Golden state warriors, campioni in carica NBA), non ha nulla di meglio da fare che andare a fare pubblicità a Berlusconi inventandosi storielle su fantomatici investitori cinesi. Certo.


----------



## Reblanck (28 Maggio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> I segnali positivi ci sono. Certo che finchè non ci sono le firme non si può essere sicuri , ma credo che stavolta Silvio non possa non vendere. Perde soldi ogni anno e i tifosi sono arrivati al limite massimo di sopportazione. Lo stadio non è mai stato così vuoto e probabilmente peggiorerà sempre più se non cambia qualcosa.
> 
> Lui lo sa , e sa anche che è l'ultimo treno che può prendere .



Il segnale che ci prendono ancora per i fondelli si quello lo vedo chiaro e tondo!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Maggio 2016)

Occhio malocchio prezzemolo e finocchio..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Maggio 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Perchè ovviamente Sal Galatioto, advisor di fama mondiale che ha già trattato la cessione di decine di squadre di livello internazionale (come i Golden state warriors, campioni in carica NBA), non ha nulla di meglio da fare che andare a fare pubblicità a Berlusconi inventandosi storielle su fantomatici investitori cinesi. Certo.


.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Maggio 2016)

Infatti l'esclusiva non l'ha siglata coi cinesi, ma con la Fata Morgana.


----------



## koti (28 Maggio 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Perchè ovviamente Sal Galatioto, advisor di fama mondiale che ha già trattato la cessione di decine di squadre di livello internazionale (come i Golden state warriors, campioni in carica NBA), non ha nulla di meglio da fare che andare a fare pubblicità a Berlusconi inventandosi storielle su fantomatici investitori cinesi. Certo.


Come, non lo sai? La Galatioto Sports Partners si è messa in combutta con Berlusconi per farlo vincere alle elezioni comunali di Milano e Roma.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Mmmm non credo di durare.
> Cmq scommetto anche la villa con piscina che per quella data non succede niente,come avevo fatto 1 mese e lo stesso 2 mesi fa.


E giààà l'esclusiva l'hanno firmata 2 mesi fa infatti....


----------



## DannySa (28 Maggio 2016)

Tu non credi ad una trattativa seria però dai importanza massima alle cit., non ha senso.
"Da domani succede il finimondo" non significa nulla, come non significavano nulla quelle sciocchezze riguardo i malumori di Berlusconi, lui ha confermato di aver cercato Galatioto, ha confermato di voler cedere ai cinesi perché non jafaà più però è tutto un teatrino perché vuole che i tifosi rossoneri muoiano completamente nell'odiarlo ogni giorno di più, facendosi il sangue acidissimo e quindi dovendo pure evitare di andare all'Avis a donarlo (sempre meglio che guardare il Milan).


----------



## Reblanck (28 Maggio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Infatti l'esclusiva non l'ha siglata coi cinesi, ma con la Fata Morgana.



Esclusiva senza penali che è MOLTO MOLTO differente.


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi ma cosa gli rispondete a fare??!!


----------



## Reblanck (28 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Tu non credi ad una trattativa seria però dai importanza massima alle cit., non ha senso.
> "Da domani succede il finimondo" non significa nulla, come non significavano nulla quelle sciocchezze riguardo i malumori di Berlusconi, lui ha confermato di aver cercato Galatioto, ha confermato di voler cedere ai cinesi perché non jafaà più però è tutto un teatrino perché vuole che i tifosi rossoneri muoiano completamente nell'odiarlo ogni giorno di più, facendosi il sangue acidissimo e quindi dovendo pure evitare di andare all'Avis a donarlo (sempre meglio che guardare il Milan).



Berlusconi dice tante cose,anche che non vendeva Kaka che lui quando era la governo non ha mai fatto nessuna legge per le sue aziende etc etc Se potesse direbbe pure che lui non ha mai voluto Brocchi come allenatore del Milan.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Esclusiva senza penali che è MOLTO MOLTO differente.



Sarà differente ma intanto sono 18 giorni che procede...alla faccia tua...


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Maggio 2016)

Io di anni ne ho qualcuno in più di te, e forse sono l'unico a pensarla più o meno allo stesso modo su questo forum.
Galatioto o meno, cordate di miliardari o meno, clausole da panico o meno...
la conclusione di tutta questa storia già la conosco.
L'unica cosa che mi da fastidio è che nonostante tutto lui ancora riesca a fregare la gente.


----------



## DannySa (28 Maggio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> I segnali positivi ci sono. Certo che finchè non ci sono le firme non si può essere sicuri , ma credo che stavolta Silvio non possa non vendere. Perde soldi ogni anno e i tifosi sono arrivati al limite massimo di sopportazione. Lo stadio non è mai stato così vuoto e probabilmente peggiorerà sempre più se non cambia qualcosa.
> 
> Lui lo sa , e sa anche che è l'ultimo treno che può prendere .



Una cosa però non è stata ben capita, Berlusconi vuole chiudere da vincente e sa benissimo che rimanendo nel Milan col 30% per altri 2-3 anni avrebbe l'opportunità di essere quel presidente che facendo un passo indietro ha messo il Milan in mani migliori, lodi si sprecano, lui rimane altri 2-3 anni e sparare sciocchezze uniche e tutto finirà lì.
Berlusconi non molla il Milan, assolutamente, ma si mette in disparte, perché con tutto l'ego che può avere sa benissimo che dopo 5-6 anni di nulla non ha senso continuare da soli e magari con gli stessi uomini.
Non cedere ora sarebbe peggio per lui che per i cinesi.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Maggio 2016)

ok, quindi ricapitoliamo...
Berlusconi sta dicendo ogni giorno, praticamente, di star vendendo il Milan tanto per farsi nemico ancora di più tutti i tifosi milanisti. Salvatore galatioto che ha alle spalle tante cessione importanti, soprattutto nella nba, si è prostrato al gioco delle parti con Berlusconi e Galliani tanto per fargli guadagnare voti e a sua volta guadagnare.. boh non si sa cosa, ed anche in Cina ne hanno parlato tanto per.. Ok tutto chiaro


----------



## Reblanck (28 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Sarà differente ma intanto sono 18 giorni che procede...alla faccia tua...



Si perché io non vorrei un Milan competivo oppure rivivere i goal di Inzaghi al 92° contro il PSV o quello di Sheva contro l'Inter nella semifinale contro l'Inter ...


----------



## Reblanck (28 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Io di anni ne ho qualcuno in più di te, e forse sono l'unico a pensarla più o meno allo stesso modo su questo forum.
> Galatioto o meno, cordate di miliardari o meno, clausole da panico o meno...
> la conclusione di tutta questa storia già la conosco.
> L'unica cosa che mi da fastidio è che nonostante tutto lui ancora riesca a fregare la gente.



Almeno qualcuno che la pensa come me,c'è grazie a dio.


----------



## DannySa (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Berlusconi dice tante cose,anche che non vendeva Kaka che lui quando era la governo non ha mai fatto nessuna legge per le sue aziende etc etc Se potesse direbbe pure che lui non ha mai voluto Brocchi come allenatore del Milan.



Il calciomercato si ribalta continuamente, rispetto ad una cessione da centinaia di mln di € è nulla totale, non puoi confrontare le due cose.
I giocatori passano, le offerte di questo tipo invece passano di rado.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Si perché io non vorrei un Milan competivo oppure rivivere i goal di Inzaghi al 92° contro il PSV o quello di Sheva contro l'Inter nella semifinale contro l'Inter ...



Lo avevamo capito..


----------



## Reblanck (28 Maggio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma cosa gli rispondete a fare??!!



Non so perché lo vedi come un post provocatorio ma in questi mesi che ho visto il forum pare che siate tutti convinti che Berlusconi ceda il Milan ai cinesi e nessuno se mai chiesto se questa storia potesse essere come quella di Mr Bee.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Non so perché lo vedi come un post provocatorio ma in questi mesi che ho visto il forum pare che siate tutti convinti che Berlusconi ceda il Milan ai cinesi e nessuno se mai chiesto se questa storia potesse essere come quella di Mr Bee.


Mr Bee era un broker che cercava soldi.
I cinesi i soldi li hanno personalmente. 
Io penso che ci sia differenza.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Maggio 2016)

Anche io sono pessimista di natura ma per negare l'esistenza di una trattativa in essere bisogna essere piuttosto ciechi.
Berlusconi e il suo entourage non fanno altro che parlare di questo, le dichiarazioni di Galatioto, le televisioni di stato cinese che martellano su questo argomento (non credo siano affiliate a Berlusconi sparando baggianate per fargli avere più voti), l'esclusiva della Fininvest che certifica la trattativa, le cordate che sono state chiamate in causa non hanno smentito.
Oltre a questo non so cosa possa far cambiare idea ai più ostinati, magari la trattativa non andrà a buon fine per altri motivi, ma negare l'esistenza di essa o dei cinesi stessi è follia.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Non so perché lo vedi come un post provocatorio ma in questi mesi che ho visto il forum pare che siate tutti convinti che Berlusconi ceda il Milan ai cinesi e *nessuno se mai chiesto se questa storia potesse essere come quella di Mr Bee*.


----------



## Gekyn (28 Maggio 2016)

Gli stati uniti non sono mai andati sulla luna - Scie chimiche milioni di aerei sorvolano il globo ogni giorno tracciando scie nel cielo che rilasciano metalli tossici, virus - Microchip sottopelle installati a nostra insaputa e le torri gemelle..........
Complottisti di tutto il mondo uniamoci.


----------



## Reblanck (28 Maggio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Anche io sono pessimista di natura ma per negare l'esistenza di una trattativa in essere bisogna essere piuttosto ciechi.
> Berlusconi e il suo entourage non fanno altro che parlare di questo, le dichiarazioni di Galatioto, le televisioni di stato cinese che martellano su questo argomento (non credo siano affiliate a Berlusconi sparando baggianate per avere più voti), l'esclusiva della Fininvest che certifica la trattativa.
> Oltre a questo non so cosa possa far cambiare idea ai più ostinati, magari la trattativa non andrà a buon fine per altri motivi, ma negare l'esistenza di essa o dei cinesi stessi è follia.



Io non nego la trattativa e nemmeno questi cinesi ... non hai capito.
Io sono sicuro che Berlusconi se inventato ancora una volta sto teatrino e che alla fine il Milan non lo cede e lui lo sa già.
Se voleva vendere a questi cinesi lo avrebbe già fatto e dava l'esclusiva con le penali,informati cosa significa.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Maggio 2016)

Quello che io mi chiedo è:
Se domani Berlusconi se ne esce con un "non ho ceduto il milan perché non mi hanno dato le garanzie sugli investimenti futuri", o un'altra qualsiasi balla del genere...
...chi ora è certo della cessione, che idea si farà della vicenda?


----------



## martinmilan (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Io non nego la trattativa e nemmeno questi cinesi ... non hai capito.
> Io sono sicuro che Berlusconi se inventato ancora una volta sto teatrino e che alla fine il Milan non lo cede e lui lo sa già.
> Se voleva vendere a questi cinesi lo avrebbe già fatto e *dava l'esclusiva con le penali*,informati cosa significa.


Visto che sai tutto...ti sei mai chiesto se invece fossero stati i cinesi a non volere penali??sicuramente no perchè ti piace trollare e provocare...tutto li..


----------



## martinmilan (28 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Quello che io mi chiedo è:
> Se domani Berlusconi se ne esce con un "non ho ceduto il milan perché non mi hanno dato le garanzie sugli investimenti futuri", o un'altra qualsiasi balla del genere...
> ...chi ora è certo della cessione, che idea si farà della vicenda?



Beato tu che sai già tutto...vorrei essere sicuro come te così almeno mi metterei il cuore in pace..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Io non nego la trattativa e nemmeno questi cinesi ... non hai capito.
> Io sono sicuro che Berlusconi se inventato ancora una volta sto teatrino e che alla fine il Milan non lo cede e lui lo sa già.
> Se voleva vendere a questi cinesi lo avrebbe già fatto e dava l'esclusiva con le penali,informati cosa significa.


Quindi la tua sicurezza deriva dal fatto che non ci siano penali in quella esclusiva?
Io non sono sicuro che la cessione vada in porto, ma gli indizi mi portano a dire che questa è la volta buona, c'è troppo in ballo e se si dovesse risolvere con un nulla di fatto Berlusconi, dopo la vicenda Bee, perderebbe veramente la faccia, oltre che a fare una figura misera incredibile con i cinesi.


----------



## Reblanck (28 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


>



Se se io sono duro di testa e non capisco ,lo so.
Ma questa storia dopo il 15 giugno finisce oppure per un altro anno dobbiamo sorbircela ?
Non è che al 15 giugno slitta di 1 settimana e poi di 1 mese e poi di anno come è successo e sta succedendo da quasi 2 anni ?


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2016)

Quella delle date prorogate te la sei letteralmente inventata, l'unica cosa che hanno prorogato è l'ufficialità dell'esclusiva per far coincidere le date con le elezioni affinchè si parli più possibile di Berlusconi in questi giorni. Se metti in dubbio la trattativa (non l'esito, eh.. Che ci puó stare) stai sullo stesso piano di quell'asino di Furio Fedele.


----------



## DannySa (28 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Quello che io mi chiedo è:
> Se domani Berlusconi se ne esce con un "non ho ceduto il milan perché non mi hanno dato le garanzie sugli investimenti futuri", o un'altra qualsiasi balla del genere...
> ...chi ora è certo della cessione, che idea si farà della vicenda?



Berlusconi l'altro giorno ha detto che i cinesi sono SERI e che danno garanzie.
Il suo unico cruccio è: vendo ma voglio garanzie, ergo vuole che vengano spesi soldi da subito per tornare competitivi.
Ma come fa a tirarsi indietro? non cede il 100% ma il 70%, rimarrà altri anni, discorso diverso se avessero dovuto farlo fuori del tutto, ma non succede.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Se se io sono duro di testa e non capisco ,lo so.
> Ma questa storia dopo il 15 giugno finisce oppure per un altro anno dobbiamo sorbircela ?
> Non è che al 15 giugno slitta di 1 settimana e poi di 1 mese e poi di anno come è successo e sta succedendo da quasi 2 anni ?



Le date della fine dell'esclusiva le hanno fornite solo i giornali quindi non saprei....probabile...


----------



## Reblanck (28 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Visto che sai tutto...ti sei mai chiesto se invece fossero stati i cinesi a non volere penali??sicuramente no perchè ti piace trollare e provocare...tutto li..



Trollare di cosa ? 
Io devo venire qua e scrivere che il Milan sarà ceduto ai Cinesi perché Berlusconi a porta a porta dice che vuole cedere il Milan ? o perché ha dato un esclusiva senza penali a questi Cinesi come successo con Mr Bee ?
Non vedo una cosa limpida in questa trattativa nemmeno mezza.
Guarda l'inter in 2 mesi ha fatto tutto e concluso con Sunning o guarda il Man UTD le cose erano chiare e limpide,qua è tutta una barzelletta...Vendo non vendo poi vendo solo un po,ma no vendo tutto,poi vendo ma rimango presidente ect ect


----------



## Reblanck (28 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Berlusconi l'altro giorno ha detto che i cinesi sono SERI e che danno garanzie.
> Il suo unico cruccio è: vendo ma voglio garanzie, ergo vuole che vengano spesi soldi da subito per tornare competitivi.
> Ma come fa a tirarsi indietro? non cede il 100% ma il 70%, rimarrà altri anni, discorso diverso se avessero dovuto farlo fuori del tutto, ma non succede.



Berlusconi vuole vendere a questi cinesi prendersi i soldi,poi vuole che investano nel mercato tanti soldi ma vuole dirigere e comandare lui insieme a Galliani...ma in che mondo vivete ?


----------



## martinmilan (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Trollare di cosa ?
> Io devo venire qua e scrivere che il Milan sarà ceduto ai Cinesi perché Berlusconi a porta a porta dice che vuole cedere il Milan ? o perché ha dato un esclusiva senza penali a questi Cinesi come successo con Mr Bee ?
> Non vedo una cosa limpida in questa trattativa nemmeno mezza.
> Guarda l'inter in 2 mesi ha fatto tutto e concluso con Sunning o guarda il Man UTD le cose erano chiare e limpide,qua è tutta una barzelletta...Vendo non vendo poi vendo solo un po,ma no vendo tutto,poi vendo ma rimango presidente ect ect



ADVISOR di fama mondiale...ma tanto a te non basta lo stesso e continuerai a far finta di nulla...


----------



## martinmilan (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Berlusconi vuole vendere a questi cinesi prendersi i soldi,poi vuole che investano nel mercato tanti soldi ma vuole dirigere e comandare lui insieme a Galliani...ma in che mondo vivete ?



Noi viviamo nel mondo reale...tu sei caduto nella rete elettorale del nano....ci stai cascando in pieno..


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Trollare di cosa ?
> Io devo venire qua e scrivere che il Milan sarà ceduto ai Cinesi perché Berlusconi a porta a porta dice che vuole cedere il Milan ? o perché ha dato un esclusiva senza penali a questi Cinesi come successo con Mr Bee ?
> Non vedo una cosa limpida in questa trattativa nemmeno mezza.
> Guarda l'inter in 2 mesi ha fatto tutto e concluso con Sunning o guarda il Man UTD le cose erano chiare e limpide,qua è tutta una barzelletta...Vendo non vendo poi vendo solo un po,ma no vendo tutto,poi vendo ma rimango presidente ect ect



Vabbè chiudo qua. Paragoni una trattativa per la quota del 20% con una per la cessione del 100% entro tre anni, chiudo qua.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Berlusconi vuole vendere a questi cinesi prendersi i soldi,poi vuole che investano nel mercato tanti soldi ma vuole dirigere e comandare lui insieme a Galliani...ma in che mondo vivete ?



Ahahahahahah. Ma le leggi le notizie, santo Dio?


----------



## Reblanck (28 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ADVISOR di fama mondiale...ma tanto a te non basta lo stesso e continuerai a far finta di nulla...



La risposta è questa, buono. 
Visto che tu sai tutto io sono duro e non capisco niente,ne ho solo 1 di domande.
Dopo il 15 giugno nel bene o nel male questa storia finisce ? 
Quando è che noi tifosi milanisti possiamo metterci l'animo in pace con la storia della cessione ?


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (28 Maggio 2016)

Lasciamo stare le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi, se dichiara una cosa ha
praticamente fatto il contrario, e normale che ci sia dello scetticismo
perchè quando uno spara balle per 80 anni anche le poche volte che
dice mezze verità nessuno gli crede, aspettiamo altre 2/3 settimane
sperando che la cessione ai cinesi sia una delle poche mezze verità.


----------



## Reblanck (28 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Vabbè chiudo qua. Paragoni una trattativa per la quota del 20% con una per la cessione del 100% entro tre anni, chiudo qua.



Bhe sempre cessioni sono,perlomeno sta gente non è andata nei giornali e televisioni per questa storia come sta succedendo con il Milan.
Se una società vuole vendere alla fine vende,si vede che Berlusconi non vuole cedere e non refilatemi la storiella che vuole essere sicuro di lasciare il Milan nelle mani serie perché se davvero gli importava del Milan non ci lasciava in questo stato,con questa squadra e allenatore.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Bhe sempre cessioni sono,perlomeno sta gente non è andata nei giornali e televisioni per questa storia come sta succedendo con il Milan.
> Se una società vuole vendere alla fine vende,si vede che Berlusconi non vuole cedere e non refilatemi la storiella che vuole essere sicuro di lasciare il Milan nelle mani serie perché se davvero gli importava del Milan non ci lasciava in questo stato,con questa squadra e allenatore.



Si infatti i nostri vanno talmente in tv che noi non sappiamo manco chi sono ufficialmente..


----------



## Reblanck (28 Maggio 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Lasciamo stare le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi, se dichiara una cosa ha
> praticamente fatto il contrario, e normale che ci sia dello scetticismo
> perchè quando uno spara balle per 80 anni anche le poche volte che
> dice mezze verità nessuno gli crede, aspettiamo altre 2/3 settimane
> sperando che la cessione ai cinesi sia una delle poche mezze verità.



Ma dopo sta 3 settimane ci mettiamo tutti l'animo in pace ? Oppure sta tarantella della cessione deve continuare per altri 2 anni ?


----------



## Reblanck (28 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Si infatti i nostri vanno talmente in tv che noi non sappiamo manco chi sono ufficialmente..



Berlusconi in TV e giornali c'è andato solo per questo motivo.
I Cinesi tu parli ? Anche di questi cinesi fino a che non vedo la lora faccia nelle TV cinesi o giornali Cinesi e dicono che sono interessati non ci credo,fino ad adesso solo parole sui giornali anche per loro e nessuno conosce chi davvero siano..anche questo strano.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> La risposta è questa, buono.
> Visto che tu sai tutto io sono duro e non capisco niente,ne ho solo 1 di domande.
> Dopo il 15 giugno nel bene o nel male questa storia finisce ?
> Quando è che noi tifosi milanisti possiamo metterci l'animo in pace con la storia della cessione ?


Il 15 giugno è una data dei giornali,così come tutte le clausole e menate varie che leggi.Penso che a 26 anni(wow sei un ometto!)saprai che i giornali ci mangiano sopra,spero che almeno questo lo saprai nel 2016...la trattativa sarà chiusa in un modo o nell'altro quando i diretti interessati diranno che è chiusa.
L'unica cosa su cui ci si può affidare è che Galatioto non è Mister Bee e ci mette in gioco la sua reputazione nel suo ambito lavorativo.


----------



## Reblanck (28 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Noi viviamo nel mondo reale...tu sei caduto nella rete elettorale del nano....ci stai cascando in pieno..



Ah io ? 
Meglio di una barzelletta


----------



## martinmilan (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Ah io ?
> Meglio di una barzelletta



Si TU...credi a tutto quello che leggi...che sia Tuttosport o peppedistefano non fa differenza..


----------



## Reblanck (28 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Il 15 giugno è una data dei giornali,così come tutte le clausole e menate varie che leggi.Penso che a 26 anni(wow sei un ometto!)saprai che i giornali ci mangiano sopra,spero che almeno questo lo saprai nel 2016...la trattativa sarà chiusa in un modo o nell'altro quando i diretti interessati diranno che è chiusa.
> L'unica cosa su cui ci si può affidare è che Galatioto non è Mister Bee e ci mette in gioco la sua reputazione nel suo ambito lavorativo.



Nel 2000credici


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2016)

*Ora basta. Se volete scrivere commenti obiettivi bene, altrimenti il topic chiude. Non ci interessano i commenti da bar sotto casa.*


----------



## Reblanck (28 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si TU...credi a tutto quello che leggi...che sia Tuttosport o peppedistefano non fa differenza..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Maggio 2016)

Comunque non vorrei insultare o provocare nessuno, ricordo che sei stato bannato, credo, per aver ripetuto fino alla morte il fatto che tu non creda a questa cessione.
Credo che ormai il tuo pensiero lo sappiano anche i sassi, non c'è bisogno di ribadirlo a ogni utente che ti risponde secondo la mia umile opinione.


----------



## pablog1585 (28 Maggio 2016)

cmq chi vivrà vedra, sei quindi certo che sia una montatura totale??


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2016)

All'inizio pure io credevo nella farsa. Ma onestamente ora non credo. Ho cambiato idea. Molti sono rimasti scottati dall'anno scorso, ma quella di Bee non era una pagliacciata come molti continuano a credere. Il preliminare con Bee era stato fatto. Solo che Bee non ha portato i soldi.

Dunque per quale motivo dovrebbe essere una pagliacciata ora?


Le domende che bisogna porsi in questa trattative sono tre principalmente.

C'è chi vuole comprare? Sì
Finvest/Berlusconi vuole vendere? Sì
Il prezzo è stato concordato? Sì

C'è Galatioto che sta conducendo l'affare. I soggetti a detta di Confalonieri e Berlusconi sono seri.

Questo vuol dire che la cessione ci sarà al 100%??

Assolutamente no, nella vita nulla è certo solo la morte.

La trattativa è seria?
Certo che lo è. Visto i soggetti in questione.


----------



## pablog1585 (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Non so perché lo vedi come un post provocatorio ma in questi mesi che ho visto il forum pare che siate tutti convinti che Berlusconi ceda il Milan ai cinesi e nessuno se mai chiesto se questa storia potesse essere come quella di Mr Bee.


a me sembra che la gente si sia posta il quesito e si sia risposta negativamente viste le notizie che sono filtrate, al momento non ci sono segnali che indichino il contrario, semplice.


----------



## pablog1585 (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Trollare di cosa ?
> Io devo venire qua e scrivere che il Milan sarà ceduto ai Cinesi perché Berlusconi a porta a porta dice che vuole cedere il Milan ? o perché ha dato un esclusiva senza penali a questi Cinesi come successo con Mr Bee ?
> Non vedo una cosa limpida in questa trattativa nemmeno mezza.
> Guarda l'inter in 2 mesi ha fatto tutto e concluso con Sunning o guarda il Man UTD le cose erano chiare e limpide,qua è tutta una barzelletta...Vendo non vendo poi vendo solo un po,ma no vendo tutto,poi vendo ma rimango presidente ect ect



la trattativa con Suning va avanti almeno da Marzo e ad oggi non hanno ancora chiuso....


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Ah eh poi c'era anche la famosa storia che dopo la fine del campionato il Milan passava ai cinesi,poi rimandata a fine maggio e adesso al 20 giugno..chissa se sarà rimandata ancora...



Questa fesseria l'ha detta la Gazzetta,Galatioto ha sempre detto che SE TUTTO VA BENE l'accordo si sarebbe chuso in 6-8 Settimane e direi che con i tempi ci siamo.



> Però questa favola le batte tutte ...Un gruppo di 6 cinesi super miliardari sono disposti a comprare il 70% del Milan per 500 milioni e mettere 100 o 200 milioni per il mercato senza prendere decisioni e senza contare niente..  *perché queste persone hanno bisogno del nostro eroe e paladino della giustizia 80 enne Silvio Berlusconi e del fido Adriano Galliani*...
> 
> Questa è una bella favola
> Da domani succede il finimondo Cit.



Ma dai,è palesemente tutta campagana elettorale quella di Berlusconi è palese che sarà sì Presidente ma ONORARIO,ma lui omette volutamente così post-elezioni non sarà tacciato di bugiardo.Quello che ho scritto è il mio PENSIERO non verità assoluta poi può saltare tutto perchè Berlusconi se ne esce con una delle sue pazzie,ma i motivi per essere ottimisti ci sono eccome.


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Sono stato via dal forum in questi mesi perché sono un ragazzo molto cattivo  è ogni tanto passavo
> Anzi una favola ve la posso raccontare io...che inizia cosi ...
> C'era una volta Mr Bee ...mmm c'era qualcuno lo ha più visto ?



Io ho visto che l'anno scorso abbiamo speso 90 Milioni (male,ma spesi) che di certo Fininvest in condizioni normali non avrebbe mai messo e poi si è scoperto che Bee voleva pagare con i soldi del Monopoli ed è finità com'è finita.In questo caso però c'era eccome la volontà di vendere ma è stato il compratore che si è tirato indietro per mancanza di fondi problema che in questa trattativa non sembrerebbe esserci.




Reblanck ha scritto:


> Poi ci sono le elezioni ma guarda un po' .... e la storia della cessione del Milan fa clamore allora perché non usarla tanto sti poveri tifosi milanisti credono a tutto...



Ma in realtà i suoi elettori vogliono che rimanga presidente del Milan,quindi non converebbe dire che non vende proprio?


----------



## LukeLike (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Berlusconi in TV e giornali c'è andato solo per questo motivo.
> I Cinesi tu parli ? Anche di questi cinesi fino a che non vedo la lora faccia nelle TV cinesi o giornali Cinesi e dicono che sono interessati non ci credo,fino ad adesso solo parole sui giornali anche per loro e nessuno conosce chi davvero siano..anche questo strano.



Non credo di aver capito. Quelli della Suning sono seri perché non sono andati nei giornali e nelle televisioni a fare panzanate, mentre questo gruppo di cinesi che vogliono prelevare il Milan per essere credibili e seri devono andare in TV? Solo io ci leggo una leggera contraddizione? 

Inoltre, tutte le voci contrarie alla cessione sono la parola di Dio, non si possono mettere in discussione. Mentre tutte le voci che portano in direzione cessione sono boiate giornalistiche. Noi che crediamo alla cessione siamo dei poveri illusi, mentre tu che credi alla Gazzetta ed a quelli che hanno fatto uscire la voce che Berlusconi vorrebbe restare a comandare le operazioni nonostante la maggioranza cinese sei un furbo. Ma lo sai che anche se Berlusconi avesse un 49% non conterebbe nulla?

Non bastava lo scetticismo ormai diffuso dei tifosi milanisti, ora ci tocca sorbire anche gli infiltrati.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> All'inizio pure io credevo nella farsa. Ma onestamente ora non credo. Ho cambiato idea. Molti sono rimasti scottati dall'anno scorso, ma quella di Bee non era una pagliacciata come molti continuano a credere. Il preliminare con Bee era stato fatto. Solo che Bee non ha portato i soldi.
> 
> Dunque per quale motivo dovrebbe essere una pagliacciata ora?
> 
> ...




Null'altro da aggiungere.

Poi ognuno è libero di farsi le proprie opinioni, però negare l'evidenza mi pare davvero esagerato e fuori luogo.


----------



## robs91 (28 Maggio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non credo di aver capito. Quelli della Suning sono seri perché non sono andati nei giornali e nelle televisioni a fare panzanate, mentre questo gruppo di cinesi che vogliono prelevare il Milan per essere credibili e seri devono andare in TV? Solo io ci leggo una leggera contraddizione?
> 
> Inoltre, tutte le voci contrarie alla cessione sono la parola di Dio, non si possono mettere in discussione. Mentre tutte le voci che portano in direzione cessione sono boiate giornalistiche. Noi che crediamo alla cessione siamo dei poveri illusi, mentre tu che credi alla Gazzetta ed a quelli che hanno fatto uscire la voce che Berlusconi vorrebbe restare a comandare le operazioni nonostante la maggioranza cinese sei un furbo. Ma lo sai che anche se Berlusconi avesse un 49% non conterebbe nulla?
> 
> Non bastava lo scetticismo ormai diffuso dei tifosi milanisti, ora ci tocca sorbire anche gli infiltrati.



Beh ma obiettivamente voler conoscere chi ci vuole comprare non è una cosa così scandalosa.Prima o poi questa cordata dovra' esporsi,mi sembra normale.Finché non lo faranno e' legittimo lo scetticismo visti i precedenti.


----------



## Reblanck (28 Maggio 2016)

Mmmm rispondere a tutti adesso è complicato.
Cmq non capisco come mai la prendiate come un fatto personale.
Semplicemente io non credo al cessione del Milan e non mi baso sui giornali o tv o altro ancora ,ma per esperienza personale,da dopo l'affare Pato-Tevez non ho mai più creduto ad una singola parola di Berlusconi o Galliani e fino ad oggi ho fatto benissimo,e dopo la cessione di Ibra e Thiago ho dismesso la Pay Tv perché a me interessava solo guardare il Milan.
Le motivazioni per cui non ci credo sono tante la principale è proprio Berlusconi che per quanto mi riguarda può dire qualsiasi cosa sul Milan che non gli credo ,tanto meno quando è in campagna elettorale,un altra è che lui vendendo il Milan praticamente da addio alla politica e secondo me ancora non è pronto,con il Milan che ci crediate o meno lui ci ha fatto politica e ci ha preso una valanga di voti,adesso il Milan gli serve per altre cose che non posso scrivere.
Prima facevano i teatrini sui giocatori adesso i tifosi non ci credono più e sono passati alla cessione del Milan.
Ammetto anche che non sono molto felice di vedere il Milan in mani NON Italiane perché secondo me siamo un patrimonio del calcio,ma visto come siamo ridotti chiunque mi andrebbe bene basta che Galliani e Berlusconi se ne vadano,ma un conto è sperarci un altro crederci.
Una persona che vuole vendere il Milan secondo me non si comporterebbe in questo modo,non c'è niente di limpido in questa "trattativa" e sopratutto secondo me Berlusconi la sta usando ancora una volta a suo favore in questa campagna elettorale.
Sono davvero curioso di sapere quanto ancora andrà avanti tutta questa storia della cessione del Milan e quando finirà.
E per favore non mi venite a raccontare la storia che Berlusconi cede solo quando sa che le persone sono serie e affidabili per il bene del Milan,perché se lui davvero voleva bene al Milan non ci avrebbe portato a questo punto.
Adesso potete scrivere tutto quello volete che sono un troll o un provocatore o quello che volete ma io qua credo di essere il più REALISTA di tutti.


----------



## LukeLike (28 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Beh ma obiettivamente voler conoscere chi ci vuole comprare non è una cosa così scandalosa.Prima o poi questa cordata dovra' esporsi,mi sembra normale.Finché non lo faranno e' legittimo lo scetticismo visti i precedenti.



Senz'altro, ma obbiettivamente giudicare la serietà di un gruppo dal fatto che compaia o meno in TV mi sembra riduttivo, oltre a sembrarmi contraddittorio il fatto che ritiene gli altri seri perché non sono andati in TV e i nostri poco seri perché non sono andati in TV. 
Io, personalmente, preferisco che non ci vadano in TV a fare i proclami, anche perché non è gente che ha bisogno di notorietà o di apparire in qualche modo.
L'ultima volta che qualcosa è stata fatta in maniera troppo appariscente, il personaggio che hai nell'avatar invece di prendere il volo per l'Italia come si decantava, ha preso quello per la Spagna (deo gratias).


----------



## ildemone85 (28 Maggio 2016)

la domanda è perchè la cessione del milan esce solo prima del voto


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Mmmm rispondere a tutti adesso è complicato.
> Cmq non capisco come mai la prendiate come un fatto personale.
> Semplicemente io non credo al cessione del Milan e non mi baso sui giornali o tv o altro ancora ,ma per esperienza personale,da dopo l'affare Pato-Tevez non ho mai più creduto ad una singola parola di Berlusconi o Galliani e fino ad oggi ho fatto benissimo,e dopo la cessione di Ibra e Thiago ho dismesso la Pay Tv perché a me interessava solo guardare il Milan.
> Le motivazioni per cui non ci credo sono tante la principale è proprio Berlusconi che per quanto mi riguarda può dire qualsiasi cosa sul Milan che non gli credo ,tanto meno quando è in campagna elettorale,un altra è che lui vendendo il Milan praticamente da addio alla politica e secondo me ancora non è pronto,con il Milan che ci crediate o meno lui ci ha fatto politica e ci ha preso una valanga di voti,adesso il Milan gli serve per altre cose che non posso scrivere.
> ...



Sei un personaggio veramente particolare, dici di non credere a nulla e poi prendi per oro colato tutte le boiate di Berlusconi,
guarda che è evidente a tutti qui nel forum che Berlusconi stia dicendo una sciocchezza dopo l'altra a fini elettorali,
ma la cosa non è collegata alla cessione, lui sta solo cercando di sfruttarla a suo vantaggio.
Ma poi tutti quanti quanti cercate di viverlo meglio il calcio, è un passatempo mica una questione di vita o di morte 

Comunque io l'anno scorso non credevo minimamente a M Bee, anche al suo paese era conosciuto come un faccendiere,
ora girano nomi d'altro spessore,

COmunque per me la cessione ci sarà, se non dovesse avvenire vogliamo mettercelo un bel chi se ne frega?
male che vada ci godremo le gioie dell'ItalMilan


----------



## el_gaucho (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Si perché io non vorrei un Milan competivo oppure rivivere i goal di Inzaghi al 92° contro il PSV o quello di Sheva contro l'Inter nella semifinale contro l'Inter ...



Ma questo goal di inzaghi al 92' contro il,PSV quando e' stato segnato?


----------



## Sheva my Hero (28 Maggio 2016)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Ma questo goal di inzaghi al 92' contro il,PSV quando e' stato segnato?



Era sempre una squadra olandese a righe bianche e rosse dai


----------



## LukeLike (28 Maggio 2016)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Ma questo goal di inzaghi al 92' contro il,PSV quando e' stato segnato?



Se lo ricorda solo lui


----------



## pablog1585 (28 Maggio 2016)

Sarà un troll interista


----------



## Black (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck, magari avrai ragione tu.... chi lo sa? ma ti rendi conto quante te ne diranno su questo forum se la cessione andrà a buon fine?

l'insistenza con la quale affermi che la cessione non andrà a buon fine, mi fa venire il dubbio che non sei milanista. Comunque si tratta solo di aspettare, poi vedremo.


----------



## Reblanck (28 Maggio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> Reblanck, magari avrai ragione tu.... chi lo sa? ma ti rendi conto quante te ne diranno su questo forum se la cessione andrà a buon fine?
> 
> l'insistenza con la quale affermi che la cessione non andrà a buon fine, mi fa venire il dubbio che non sei milanista. Comunque si tratta solo di aspettare, poi vedremo.



Ah sarei felice di prendere una bordata di insulti,per il Milan sicuro.
Tu però intanto sono 2 anni che aspetti questa cessione e ogni giorno questo momento slitta al fine settimana poi dal fine settimana al mese prossimo e cosi via.
Mi ricordo che in questo forum si era detto che doveva essere chiuso per fine campionato e poi fine maggio adesso siamo arrivati a giugno,chissà a giugno cosa succederà...ma la domanda vera è quanto ancora siete disposti a farvi prendere in giro da questa barzelletta e quanto ancora andrà avanti.
Come avevo scritto 2 mesi fa e poi 1 mese fa sono disposto a scommettere quello che vuoi che il 15 giugno non succede niente.


----------



## el_gaucho (28 Maggio 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> Era sempre una squadra olandese a righe bianche e rosse dai



E magari segnato da tomasson non inzaghi.


----------



## davoreb (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Ah sarei felice di prendere una bordata di insulti,per il Milan sicuro.
> Tu però intanto sono 2 anni che aspetti questa cessione e ogni giorno questo momento slitta al fine settimana poi dal fine settimana al mese prossimo e cosi via.
> Mi ricordo che in questo forum si era detto che doveva essere chiuso per fine campionato e poi fine maggio adesso siamo arrivati a giugno,chissà a giugno cosa succederà...ma la domanda vera è quanto ancora siete disposti a farvi prendere in giro da questa barzelletta e quanto ancora andrà avanti.
> Come avevo scritto 2 mesi fa e poi 1 mese fa sono disposto a scommettere quello che vuoi che il 15 giugno non succede niente.



Il 15 aprile il timing era 6-8 settimane, per ora in questa trattativa non ci sono stati ritardi, siamo esattamente nei tempi previsti.


----------



## TheZio (28 Maggio 2016)

..


----------



## pablog1585 (28 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Ah sarei felice di prendere una bordata di insulti,per il Milan sicuro.
> Tu però intanto sono 2 anni che aspetti questa cessione e ogni giorno questo momento slitta al fine settimana poi dal fine settimana al mese prossimo e cosi via.
> Mi ricordo che in questo forum si era detto che doveva essere chiuso per fine campionato e poi fine maggio adesso siamo arrivati a giugno,chissà a giugno cosa succederà...ma la domanda vera è quanto ancora siete disposti a farvi prendere in giro da questa barzelletta e quanto ancora andrà avanti.
> Come avevo scritto 2 mesi fa e poi 1 mese fa sono disposto a scommettere quello che vuoi che il 15 giugno non succede niente.



2 anni? Da Bee sono passati due anni?


----------



## Fedeshi (29 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Mmmm rispondere a tutti adesso è complicato.
> Cmq non capisco come mai la prendiate come un fatto personale.
> Semplicemente io non credo al cessione del Milan e non mi baso sui giornali o tv o altro ancora ,ma per esperienza personale,da dopo l'affare Pato-Tevez non ho mai più creduto ad una singola parola di Berlusconi o Galliani e fino ad oggi ho fatto benissimo,e dopo la cessione di Ibra e Thiago ho dismesso la Pay Tv perché a me interessava solo guardare il Milan.
> Le motivazioni per cui non ci credo sono tante la principale è proprio Berlusconi che per quanto mi riguarda può dire qualsiasi cosa sul Milan che non gli credo ,tanto meno quando è in campagna elettorale,un altra è che lui vendendo il Milan praticamente da addio alla politica e secondo me ancora non è pronto,con il Milan che ci crediate o meno lui ci ha fatto politica e ci ha preso una valanga di voti,adesso il Milan gli serve per altre cose che non posso scrivere.
> ...



Che Berlusconi e Galliani sparino boiate in continuazione e magari non siano credibili mi pare assodato,ti pongo un altra questione allora: Come giudichi la persona di Galatioto?


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Ah sarei felice di prendere una bordata di insulti,per il Milan sicuro.
> Tu però intanto sono 2 anni che aspetti questa cessione e ogni giorno questo momento slitta al fine settimana poi dal fine settimana al mese prossimo e cosi via.
> Mi ricordo che in questo forum si era detto che doveva essere chiuso per fine campionato e poi fine maggio adesso siamo arrivati a giugno,chissà a giugno cosa succederà...ma la domanda vera è quanto ancora siete disposti a farvi prendere in giro da questa barzelletta e quanto ancora andrà avanti.
> Come avevo scritto 2 mesi fa e poi 1 mese fa sono disposto a scommettere quello che vuoi che il 15 giugno non succede niente.



Applausi per l'energia che dimostri d'avere nel rispondere a tutti! 
Sono ironico? Risposta: si. 

Povero Galatioto, sto fake ammeregano


----------



## Serginho (29 Maggio 2016)

Io sto ancora aspettando che qualcuno mi spieghi in che modo dire di cedere il Milan possa portare voti non a Berlusconi ma a quelli che lo rappresentano per le COMUNALI di Roma. Cioe' quale sarebbe il motivo che porti chi non lo vota a votarlo? Boh, mi pare si parli senza cognizione di causa


----------



## Crox93 (29 Maggio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Io sto ancora aspettando che qualcuno mi spieghi in che modo dire di cedere il Milan possa portare voti non a Berlusconi ma a quelli che lo rappresentano per le COMUNALI di Roma. Cioe' quale sarebbe il motivo che porti chi non lo vota a votarlo? Boh, mi pare si parli senza cognizione di causa



La questione non è se questo può portare voti o no (pure io credo di no) ma la questione è: Berlusconi crede che questa possa portare voti? Se lui crede ciò allora potrebbe agire di conseguenza. Che poi la realtà sia ben distante è un altro discorso.


----------



## Sand (29 Maggio 2016)

La cessione ci sarà.
Chi non lo ammette, è un non milanista spaventato dalla squadra che potremmo allestire.


----------



## wfiesso (29 Maggio 2016)

La cosa peggiore che potessero farci era proprio questa, ci hanno illuso tante di quelle volte che oggi siamo qui a cercare il marcio ovunque, consapevoli del fatto che il marcio c'è davvero in questa dirigenza, ci hanno tolto la passione sportiva, tanto che oggi ad ogni presunta trattativa facciamo noi i conti dell'eventuale spesa, ci hanno messi "uno contro l'altro" l, chi spera che la cessione avvenga e chi cerca in ogni modo di non restare deluso.

Io sono sempre uno tra i più pessimisti, ma stavolta ci sono troppi nomi reali, gente con una certa reputazione nel mondo dello sport e nel mondo degli affari, io credo che sia la volta buona, le prove portano a questo. Perciò Red non prendertela con chi ti dà contro, hanno, abbiamo tutti paura che "domani" Silvio si sveglia e ci scatta in faccia l'italmilan guidato da brocchi, e sentissero ripetere é alquanto frustrante, puoi crederci come no, ma stavolta credo ci sia poco di cui dubitare, leggiti un po la storia di Galatioto, vedrai che non é un burattino in mano al Berlusca ne tanto meno a Galliani, magari ti aiuta a passare ste 2 settimane con più tranquillità


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Mmmm non credo di durare.



Se non credi di durare, chiama un bravo urologo o andrologo... magari anche uno psicologo...


----------



## Reblanck (29 Maggio 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> La cessione ci sarà.
> Chi non lo ammette, è un non milanista spaventato dalla squadra che potremmo allestire.



Si la cessione prima o poi ci sarà anche perché Berlusconi ha 80 anni e nessuno dei suoi figli è capace o vuole mantenere il Milan,ma secondo me non adesso.


----------



## Reblanck (29 Maggio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Io sto ancora aspettando che qualcuno mi spieghi in che modo dire di cedere il Milan possa portare voti non a Berlusconi ma a quelli che lo rappresentano per le COMUNALI di Roma. Cioe' quale sarebbe il motivo che porti chi non lo vota a votarlo? Boh, mi pare si parli senza cognizione di causa



Se non funziona questa storia perché ne parla sempre in TV o nei giornali ?
Cmq ti ricordo che ci sono pure per Milano...


----------



## martinmilan (29 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Se non funziona questa storia perché ne parla sempre in TV o nei giornali ?



rigirala come vuoi ma dire che cede il Milan non gli porta voti anzi è segno del suo decadimento,per questo sembra che sia tutto vero...qualunque ragionamento contrario è contorto sul nascere.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Maggio 2016)

L'ostinazione con la quale continui a riferirti a timing portati dai giornali tralasciando continuamente quelli di Galatioto (2 mesi da metà aprile circa) mi fa un po dubitare delle tue argomentazioni.

Comunque vada, anche se si dovesse chiudere qualche settimana dopo (e Campopiano lo ha ipotizzato), quale sarebbe il problema?
Stanno muovendo tonnellate di soldi, il timing è fluido per natura in queste trattative, se poi "andare oltre il 15 giugno---- è un teatrinooohhhh" francamente mi sembra un affermazione ridicola.
Come è ridicolo e irrispettoso per tutti quelli che lavorano alacremente alla cessione (galatioto in primis) dire che questa cessione (che è stata confermata praticamente dall'intero globo terracqueo, fedelissimi di berlu e berlu stesso compresi) sia solo una farsa elettorale.

Io ti pongo una questione: se davvero fosse una farsa elettorale, perchè la GSP di galatioto o i cinesi tra i piu ricchi del mondo dovrebbero prestarsi ad una recita tale per far guadagnare qualche voto (che poi è tutto da vedere) a berlusconi alle comunali?
Non ha senso, perchè è un ipotesi completamente campata in aria.

Se la trattativa non andrà a buon fine, è perchè il nano maledetto si è tirato indietro in un momento di scarsa lucidità (ma sono certo che non accadrà, la strada è tracciata), fine.
Non esistono recite e teatrini, per quello a milano c'è il piccolo teatro.


----------



## Fedeshi (29 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Se non funziona questa storia perché ne parla sempre in TV o nei giornali ?
> Cmq ti ricordo che ci sono pure per Milano...



Io sono convinto che i suoi elettori siano gente pazza che non vorrebbe mai che vendesse il Milan,quindi dovrebbe negare tutto credo.Comunque ti rifaccio la domanda del precedente post:Tu come giudichi la persona di Galatioto?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Maggio 2016)

Abbiamo aspettato anni, che vi costa aspettare qualche settimana/mese e vedere cosa succede, senza sentenziare? La scadenza e' giugno/luglio, anche perche' c'e' una stagione da programmare ( dalla scelta dell'allenatore gia si conoscera' secondo me il nostro futuro). Quindi keep calm ragazzi e vediamo che succede nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## Reblanck (29 Maggio 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Abbiamo aspettato anni, che vi costa aspettare qualche settimana/mese e vedere cosa succede, senza sentenziare? La scadenza e' giugno/luglio, anche perche' c'e' una stagione da programmare ( dalla scelta dell'allenatore gia si conoscera' secondo me il nostro futuro). Quindi keep calm ragazzi e vediamo che succede nei prossimi giorni.



Concordo pienamente sul fatto che dal nome del allenatore si capiranno molte cose.


----------



## Reblanck (29 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Io sono convinto che i suoi elettori siano gente pazza che non vorrebbe mai che vendesse il Milan,quindi dovrebbe negare tutto credo.Comunque ti rifaccio la domanda del precedente post:Tu come giudichi la persona di Galatioto?



Ti devi concentrare su Berlusconi e non su Galatioto perché è lui che tiene in mano il gioco.


----------



## Milan7champions (29 Maggio 2016)

Il Milan per me e' gia' venduto, il 70% e'gia' in mano ai cinesi e il 30% che verra' comprato successivamente.Tanti hanno gia' parlato apertamente non solo Berlusconi, vedi Confalonieri, l'importante che i futuri acquirenti investano parecchio e bene


----------



## danykz (29 Maggio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Il Milan per me e' gia' venduto, il 70% e'gia' in mano ai cinesi e il 30% che verra' comprato successivamente.Si e' troppo esposto non solo Berlusconi ma altri vedi Confalonieri, l'importante che i futuri acquirenti investano parecchio e bene



Esattamente! Ma purtroppo per colpa del nano e della sua pazzia, siamo ancora in bilico!
Se si trattava di qualsiasi persona, potevamo già dire con certezza che questa trattativa era già conclusa!


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2016)

Ammazza che gufata .
PS : " ciao Sal sono Silvio non è che verresti a far finta che stai trattando la cessione del Milan per guadagnare 2% alle comunali che straperderó ? " dai .


----------



## MaschioAlfa (29 Maggio 2016)

Dal mio misero parere, state colpevolizzare un po' troppo il parere di reblanck. 

La farsa è una opzione molto plausibile dalla decisione che potrà prendere una è una sola persona: Silvio Berlusconi. 
Oramai è appurato che tutti vogliono vendere marina Fininvest Piersilvio tifosi ma dipendiamo tutti Galatioto e cinesi compresi dalle follie del presidente.

Quindi si.. Se il Silvio deciderà di non vendere più per una qualsiasi sua giustificazione insensata.... Allora si... Sarà stata tutta una farsa.

Ma non giudichiamo i sentimenti altrui.
Il Milan è come la donna della propria vita e ogni persona prova e reagisce con i sentimenti a modo suo.

Io sono ottimista..... Ma ho una paura fottuta che il nano malefico mandi a puttene il lieto fine.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Maggio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Dal mio misero parere, state colpevolizzare un po' troppo il parere di reblanck.
> 
> La farsa è una opzione molto plausibile dalla decisione che potrà prendere una è una sola persona: Silvio Berlusconi.
> Oramai è appurato che tutti vogliono vendere marina Fininvest Piersilvio tifosi ma dipendiamo tutti Galatioto e cinesi compresi dalle follie del presidente.
> ...


Si ma prima di trattare la vendita ci avrà pensato un bel pò dai...non posso credere che un imprenditore di quel calibro ad aprile ha pensato di vendere e poi dopo un mese ci ripensa...sono decisoni ultraponderate e maturate nel tempo.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (29 Maggio 2016)

Tanto è inutile stare a mettere i puntini sulle i.
Chi è ottimista vede tutto sotto quell'ottica, chi è pessimista vede solo il marcio (io in primis).
Come detto il 15 è vicino quindi nel bene o nel male manca poco.
Forza Milan.



MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Dal mio misero parere, state colpevolizzare un po' troppo il parere di reblanck.
> 
> La farsa è una opzione molto plausibile dalla decisione che potrà prendere una è una sola persona: Silvio Berlusconi.
> Oramai è appurato che tutti vogliono vendere marina Fininvest Piersilvio tifosi ma dipendiamo tutti Galatioto e cinesi compresi dalle follie del presidente.
> ...



Questo è un bel post.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Esattamente! Ma purtroppo per colpa del nano e della sua pazzia, siamo ancora in bilico!
> Se si trattava di qualsiasi persona, potevamo già dire con certezza che questa trattativa era già conclusa!



Non è pazzia..è campagna elettorale...tutto qui...


----------



## Reblanck (29 Maggio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Dal mio misero parere, state colpevolizzare un po' troppo il parere di reblanck.
> 
> La farsa è una opzione molto plausibile dalla decisione che potrà prendere una è una sola persona: Silvio Berlusconi.
> Oramai è appurato che tutti vogliono vendere marina Fininvest Piersilvio tifosi ma dipendiamo tutti Galatioto e cinesi compresi dalle follie del presidente.
> ...



Non si capisce per quale strano motivo in questo forum sembra che si debba per forza credere alla cessione dopo tutte le bugie e teatrini che ci siamo dovuti sorbire da dopo l'ultima CL vinta.
In questo forum per qualche strano motivo sembro un alieno o un troll ,ma provate e chiedere anche un parere al di fuori di questo forum su quello che pensa la gente sulla cessione del Milan e non deve per forza essere un non tifoso milanista.
Mi domando fino a quando siete disposti a credere a tutto questo,sono sicuro che il 15 giugno non succede niente e poi troveranno un altra scusa per allungare questa trattativa e continuare a crederci.


----------



## danykz (29 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non è pazzia..è campagna elettorale...tutto qui...



Quindi secondo te ha già venduto, ma sta facendo cosi per campagna elettorale?


----------



## martinmilan (29 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo te ha già venduto, ma sta facendo cosi per campagna elettorale?



Si, sta cercando di salvarsi la faccia in qualche modo..prima con la storia degli italiani su FB poi col fatto di essere regista del mercato...sta cercando di uscirne bene.Quella è una sua preoccupazione,un altra è quella in cui vorrebbe garanzie di investimenti cospicui immediati così da far vedere che ha venduto a gente ambiziosa e non ad un Thohir che pochi mesi fa ha criticato.


----------



## prebozzio (29 Maggio 2016)

*Se tutto fosse una farsa* è il titolo del topic.

Se tutto fosse una farsa sappiamo già come andrà, più o meno come queste ultime stagioni. E noi, chi con più distacco e chi con meno, saremo sempre qui a commentare e a sognare una futura cessione. Dopo aver imboccato un boccone amaro, amarissimo, ma questi colori e la passione per il calcio sono troppo radicati dentro di noi.


----------



## Victorss (29 Maggio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Dal mio misero parere, state colpevolizzare un po' troppo il parere di reblanck.
> 
> La farsa è una opzione molto plausibile dalla decisione che potrà prendere una è una sola persona: Silvio Berlusconi.
> Oramai è appurato che tutti vogliono vendere marina Fininvest Piersilvio tifosi ma dipendiamo tutti Galatioto e cinesi compresi dalle follie del presidente.
> ...



Completamente daccordo con te. E' anche vero che Reblank a volte risulta molto insistente su questo punto della farsa e sembra che ne parli come se fosse sicuro al 100% e per chi invece ci sta credendo e non poco (e magari ci si impegna a anche a ricercare notizie e quant'altro) questo suo modo di fare può risultare un pò fastidioso.
Però non me la sento di colpevolizzarlo perchè ormai con Berlusconi e Galliani non si sa più cosa credere..in questi anni ci hanno preso in giro talmente tante volte umiliando e denigrando noi tifosi come fossimo le ultime pile di escrementi esistenti sulla faccia della terra. Ovunque, in Italia e all'estero una squadra che era tra le più importanti e rispettate al mondo viene derisa quotidianamente.
Chi porta come argomenti la presenza di Galatioto e le dichiarazioni di finivest e le notizie raccolte ha ben ragione di credere che questa volta potremmo esserci ma io non me la sento. Con questo sto dicendo che non si può essere sicuri di nulla, non può essere sicuro Reblank che sia un teatrino e non possono essere sicuri gli altri che questa volta ci siamo.
Da parte mia io non prendo posizione, attendo con un pizzico di speranza date le notizie che giungono, ma finchè non vedo un preliminare firmato con una penale di quelle dalle quali non si torna indietro non mi illudo di nulla.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Maggio 2016)

L'anno scorso c'era la Ronzulli, quest'anno Galatioto, non capisco come si possa avere dubbi sulla serietà di questa trattativa (l'esito poi è un altro discorso). La cosa che veramente mi preoccupa è il ruolo di Galliani. Tutti dicono che tutte le sue mosse devono prima essere concordate coi potenziali nuovi proprietari, ma pensare che ci sia gente favorevole a rinnovare a quel lumacone di Montolivo per tre anni a cifre folli è davvero inquietante. In cuor mio spero che Galliani ad oggi sia ancora libero di agire e che dunque il rinnovo del Capitone (più quello eventuale di Zapata) siano farina del suo sacco, poi una volta avvenuto il passaggio di proprietà si procederà alla sua (graduale o immediata) defenestrazione.


----------



## Reblanck (29 Maggio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso c'era la Ronzulli, quest'anno Galatioto, non capisco come si possa avere dubbi sulla serietà di questa trattativa.



Non capisco perché vi fissate cosi tanto su Galatioto se tanto poi alla fine è Berlusconi che decide.
Vi fissate con questo preliminare senza penali e secondo me dovreste capire cosa significa SENZA PENALI.
Per me una persona non si comporta in questo modo se davvero vuole vendere il Milan...Lui dice che lo vende ma non dice mai quando o a chi o come. 
Alcuni possono dire che sta aspettando la fine delle elezioni per passare la mano,ok aspettiamo la fine delle elezioni e vediamo...poi se non lo vende che si fa ? Stiamo qua ad ascoltare cose dice campo piano e campo male ? o quello che dice berlusconi o galliani ? o i giornali cinesi ?
A me già solo il fatto che non specifica mai quando lo vende o a chi,secondo me è una boiata.
Dice che vuole sapere tutti i nomi di questa cordata perché vuole essere sicuro di lasciare in buone mani per l'amore del Milan,che se davvero amava il Milan non ci avrebbe portato a questo punto con questa squadra e allenatore.
Se erano davvero seri e capaci e davvero voleva vendere firmavano un preliminare con le PENALI..
Poi nessuno di questi signori io l'ho mai visto di persona e ammettere che vogliono comprare il Milan,solo tramite giornali che per me non valgono niente.
Magari questi cinesi sono davvero ricchi e persone per bene,ma tanto alla fine i conti li dobbiamo fare sempre e solo con Berlusconi.
Non vedo una cosa limpida in questa "trattativa" e se davvero Berlusconi voleva cedere il Milan o era con l'acqua alla gola avrebbe già venduto.


----------



## Reblanck (29 Maggio 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> finchè non vedo un preliminare firmato con una penale di quelle dalle quali non si torna indietro non mi illudo di nulla.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché vi fissate cosi tanto su Galatioto se tanto poi alla fine è Berlusconi che decide.
> Vi fissate con questo preliminare senza penali e secondo me dovreste capire cosa significa SENZA PENALI.
> Per me una persona non si comporta in questo modo se davvero vuole vendere il Milan...Lui dice che lo vende ma non dice mai quando o a chi o come.
> Alcuni possono dire che sta aspettando la fine delle elezioni per passare la mano,ok aspettiamo la fine delle elezioni e vediamo...poi se non lo vende che si fa ? Stiamo qua ad ascoltare cose dice campo piano e campo male ? o quello che dice berlusconi o galliani ? o i giornali cinesi ?
> ...



Le penali magari non volevano firmarle i Cinesi che ne sai. Magari spuntava fuori qualche magagna.In genere ho letto e sentito che nelle esclusive raramente ci sono penali.


----------



## Reblanck (29 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Le penali magari non volevano firmarle i Cinesi che ne sai. Magari spuntava fuori qualche magagna.In genere ho letto e sentito che nelle esclusive raramente ci sono penali.



Ah io di sicuro non vengo qua a far credere di sapere come stanno le cose,ma quando una cosa non è limpida me ne accorgo subito e questa storia non lo è di sicuro,questa storia la vedo come l'ennesimo teatrino da parte di Berlusconi.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Ah io di sicuro non vengo qua a far credere di sapere come stanno le cose,ma quando una cosa non è limpida me ne accorgo subito e questa storia non lo è di sicuro,questa storia la vedo come l'ennesimo teatrino da parte di Berlusconi.



AHAHAHA ma se hai già la verità in pugno...stai dicendo che siamo tutti creduloni...


----------



## Reblanck (29 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> AHAHAHA ma se hai già la verità in pugno...stai dicendo che siamo tutti creduloni...



Ah io ?


----------



## Aragorn (29 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché vi fissate cosi tanto su Galatioto se tanto poi alla fine è Berlusconi che decide.
> Vi fissate con questo preliminare senza penali e secondo me dovreste capire cosa significa SENZA PENALI.
> Per me una persona non si comporta in questo modo se davvero vuole vendere il Milan...Lui dice che lo vende ma non dice mai quando o a chi o come.
> Alcuni possono dire che sta aspettando la fine delle elezioni per passare la mano,ok aspettiamo la fine delle elezioni e vediamo...poi se non lo vende che si fa ? Stiamo qua ad ascoltare cose dice campo piano e campo male ? o quello che dice berlusconi o galliani ? o i giornali cinesi ?
> ...



Mi sono limitato a rispondere al tuo post iniziale. Tu hai detto che secondo te è tutta una favola, secondo me non lo è. E mi fisso su Galatioto perché la sua intervista alla Gazzetta è, ad oggi, l'unico fatto su cui ritengo giusto allestire un pensiero critico, tutto il resto (presunti nomi degli acquirenti, dichiarazioni di Berlusconi e tentativi di sondare la sua mente, ipotesi di mercato ecc ) per quel che mi riguarda lascia il tempo che trova. Entro metà-fine giugno mi aspetto ovviamente che arrivino altri fatti (non ipotesi o sensazioni), e se non arriveranno vorrà dire che inizierò a farmene una ragione, ma non capisco perchè dovrei fasciarmi la testa prima ancora di essermela rotta.


----------



## koti (29 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché vi fissate cosi tanto su Galatioto se tanto poi alla fine è Berlusconi che decide.


Questo cosa centra? Nessuno ha escluso del tutto cambi di programma improvvisi di Berlusconi, però una cosa è dire che la trattativa può saltare per colpa del nano, un'altra è dire, come hai scritto tu nel titolo del thread, che è tutta UNA FARSA. Capisci che la cosa è ben diversa? Capisci che la presenza della Galatioto Sports Partners esclude quasi certamente questa tua ipotesi? Oppure pensi che si siamo messi in combutta con Berlusconi per fargli guadagnare l'1% di voti alle elezioni comunali?


Reblanck ha scritto:


> Vi fissate con questo preliminare senza penali e secondo me dovreste capire cosa significa SENZA PENALI.


In realtà la penale c'è ma, ovviamente, riguarda l'obbligo di esclusiva. Il patto d'esclusiva non è mica un contratto preliminare, non può essere mai vincolante nel senso che intendi tu.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Maggio 2016)

io in questo momento faccio parte degli ottimisti (con moderazione ma ottimista) posso dire però che dall esterno la gente ci crede poco o nulla....e non solo chi rosica e nega l'evidenza ecc

per dire mio padre che si può considerare neutro (tifa fiorentina e simpatizza inter) dice che secondo lui berlusconi si tirerà indietro all ultimo non ci crede a un milan senza Silvio...mi ricordo l'anno scorso quando andavano in tv silvio e mr bee e lui continuava a essere sicuro che non se ne faceva di nulla.....

c'è da dire però che era anche convinto che moratti non vendesse l'inter e ora continua a credere che moratti lo riprenderà....quindi non so quanto è attendibile  
forse fa parte di una generazione di tifo piu vecchia e piu romantica in cui i club italiani sono di proprietà italiana...in cui juve vuol dire Agnelli per sempre, milan vuol dire Berlusconi per sempre ecc


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io in questo momento faccio parte degli ottimisti (con moderazione ma ottimista) posso dire però che dall esterno la gente ci crede poco o nulla....e non solo chi rosica e nega l'evidenza ecc
> 
> per dire mio padre che si può considerare neutro (tifa fiorentina e simpatizza inter) dice che secondo lui berlusconi si tirerà indietro all ultimo non ci crede a un milan senza Silvio...mi ricordo l'anno scorso quando andavano in tv silvio e mr bee e lui continuava a essere sicuro che non se ne faceva di nulla.....
> 
> ...



Vero. Poi considera che nessuno conosce questi qui, in Europa sono quasi sconosciuti ai più. Se invece dei cinesi ci fosse stato Bill Gates se ne parlerebbe in maniera diversa.


----------



## Aron (29 Maggio 2016)

L'anno scorso c'erano diversi indizi che facevano supporre alla farsa con Bee.
Quest'anno non c'è niente che indichi che sia una farsa.

E di sicuro, non sono una farsa neanche i debiti del Milan e i danni del terzo anno senza coppe.


----------



## Aron (29 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vero. Poi considera che nessuno conosce questi qui, in Europa sono quasi sconosciuti ai più. Se invece dei cinesi ci fosse stato Bill Gates se ne parlerebbe in maniera diversa.



Uno dei fattori più importanti che impone la riservatezza dei nomi, è il danno d immagine che riceverebbero gli acquirenti qualora la trattativa non si concretizzi.
Quando usciranno tutti i nomi, vorrà dire che ci sono tutte le garanzie per la cessione.


----------



## DannySa (29 Maggio 2016)

Nessuno li conosce questi qui e nessuno avrà nulla da dire quando compreranno il Milan.
Un conto è essere nelle mani del patron di Mediaset e di un politico fallito, un conto è essere nelle mani di più società cinesi, distanti migliaia di km che sono soliti lavorare con un basso profilo.
Quando cercheranno di sparare sul Milan non sapranno che dire, speriamo si chiuda presto perché sono curiosissimo di capire come decideranno di investire sul Milan e soprattutto se lo faranno nella maniera più chiara possibile, aldilà delle regole di mercato in cui i primi approcci sono sempre mandati avanti all'oscuro di tutto.
Fosse stato per i cinesi secondo me non avremmo saputo nulla fino alla firma del preliminare, rimangono anonimi perché la professionalità in certi casi vuole questo.


----------



## DannySa (29 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Uno dei fattori più importanti che impone la riservatezza dei nomi, è il danno d immagine che riceverebbero gli acquirenti qualora la trattativa non si concretizzi.
> Quando usciranno tutti i nomi, vorrà dire che ci sono tutte le garanzie per la cessione.



Perfetto, quello che volevo aggiungere io, questi sono SERI, non vengono a fare i Mr Bee della situazione, se si fa si fa a carte coperte (finché la trattativa non sarà ben avviata), quando si comincerà a giocare sul serio allora la trattativa sarà già conclusa per un buon 80%.
Se invece qualcuno volesse giocare col fuoco tipo: Ho detto no a Evergrande, Robin Li, i più ricchi di Cina che comprendono anche> Tizio Caio e Sempronio, sarebbe un danno d'immagine pazzesco e sarebbe un modo per usare il nome di società importantissime per farsi la campagna elettorale, questi non si fanno usare da nessuno e Silvio ha poco da fare il gradasso, anche se attualmente può permettersi di gonfiare il petto finché non dovrà farsi da parte, trattato come il pesciolino piccolo che ormai è diventato da anni.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (29 Maggio 2016)

Bastava dire che sono i cinesi che vogliono rimanere anonimi fino
alla chiusura della trattativa, non vedo cosa ci sia di male a mantenere
la privacy basta dirlo..


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Ah io di sicuro non vengo qua a far credere di sapere come stanno le cose,ma quando una cosa non è limpida me ne accorgo subito e questa storia non lo è di sicuro,questa storia la vedo come l'ennesimo teatrino da parte di Berlusconi.


Reblanck ma quindi tu:

A) Ritieni che la trattativa sia tutta una farsa e che Galatioto e Berlusconi si siano messi d'accordo nel inscenare questa trattativa e quindi i Cinesi non esistono

O

B) Ritieni che i Cinesi disposti a comprare il Milan esistano ed abbiano fatto una proposta concreta,ma che Berlusconi li sfrutti per i propri scopi politici/tranquillizzare la piazza per poi tirarsi indietro una volta concluse le elezioni?


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Reblanck ma quindi tu:
> 
> A) Ritieni che la trattativa sia tutta una farsa e che Galatioto e Berlusconi si siano messi d'accordo nel inscenare questa trattativa e quindi i Cinesi non esistono
> 
> ...



Su Galatioto poco da aggiungere, a parte l'elenco di squadre trattate che lo hanno reso l'advisor più influente dello sport: Anaheim Mighty Ducks, Charlotte Bobcats, Chicago Cubs, *Chicago White Sox, Golden State Warriors*, Los Angeles Angels di Anaheim, New Jersey Devils, *New Jersey Nets, New York Giants*, New York Mets, *New York Yankees*, Ottawa Senators, Philadelphia Flyers, *Philadelphia 76ers, Phoenix Suns, Sacramento Kings, San Francisco Giants, Washington Redskins*.
Una carriera lunga, da vincente che non credo Galatioto voglia rovinare per un teatrino mediatico di Berlusconi.

Riguardo ai Cinesi ricordo che si tratta di colossi quotati in borsa, non smentire l'acquisizione di una società importante e comunque in forte passivo come il Milan è un pericolo che credo solo degli sprovveduti non considererebbero. Oltre loro, anche Fininvest subirebbe delle ripercussioni.

Tutto questo teatrino con personaggi reali e non spuntati dal nulla come l'anno scorso per le elezioni comunali? Mi vien da ridere


----------



## malos (30 Maggio 2016)

Io aspetto gli eventi e poi commenterò. L'anno scorso ero sicuro che fosse tutta una commedia bastava vedere il comportamento da bimbominkia di Bee. Quest'anno gli indizi sono diversi ma conoscendo i miei polli ci vado molto cauto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Maggio 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Io aspetto gli eventi e poi commenterò. L'anno scorso ero sicuro che fosse tutta una commedia bastava vedere il comportamento da bimbominkia di Bee. Quest'anno gli indizi sono diversi ma conoscendo i miei polli ci vado molto cauto.



tutto vero , però questa volta siamo andati veramente OLTRE , nel senso... l'anno scorso era palese ad un certo punto la presa per il C ma questa volta non si possono più permettere di insultare nuovamente i tifosi . 

Ripeto , questa volta sono andati oltre.. e non portare a termine questa cessione in questo momento storico/sportivo con tutti i tifosi sul piede di guerra e insulti ai giocatori e dirigente ( uno , è solo uno ) ad ogni occasione possibile sarebbe la pietra tombale per questa società . 

neanche loro nella loro pazzia e menefreghismo se lo possono permettere .


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Maggio 2016)

Bravo lollo! quoto tutto!


----------



## Black (30 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Ah sarei felice di prendere una bordata di insulti,per il Milan sicuro.
> Tu però intanto sono 2 anni che aspetti questa cessione e ogni giorno questo momento slitta al fine settimana poi dal fine settimana al mese prossimo e cosi via.
> Mi ricordo che in questo forum si era detto che doveva essere chiuso per fine campionato e poi fine maggio adesso siamo arrivati a giugno,chissà a giugno cosa succederà...ma la domanda vera è quanto ancora siete disposti a farvi prendere in giro da questa barzelletta e quanto ancora andrà avanti.
> Come avevo scritto 2 mesi fa e poi 1 mese fa sono disposto a scommettere quello che vuoi che il 15 giugno non succede niente.



fin'ora le date di chiusura non sono slittate, è casomai slittato qualche passaggio intermedio. La data è sempre stata 15 Giugno. Al di là di un slittamento minimo, possiamo considerare che la trattativa si deve chiudere in tempo per fare il calciomercato estivo. Vedremo....


----------



## Reblanck (30 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Reblanck ma quindi tu:
> 
> A) Ritieni che la trattativa sia tutta una farsa e che Galatioto e Berlusconi si siano messi d'accordo nel inscenare questa trattativa e quindi i Cinesi non esistono
> 
> ...



B.

Galatioto sarà una brava persona,seria e competente ma poi alla fine è Berlusconi che decide quindi focalizzarsi su di lui o focalizzarsi sulle sue imprese per me è sbagliato.
Poi nel momento in cui Berlusconi cede il Milan praticamente da addio alla politica secondo me,e non è arrivato ancora il suo momento.
In queste elezioni ha parlato più di Milan che di politica,che stia sfruttando questa situazione mi pare palese,perché su ogni giornale e tv parla del Milan.
Poi io tutta questa storia la vede poco limpida,secondo me uno che vuole vendere non si comporta cosi.
Nonostante quello che scrivono di me in questo forum che sono un troll o un provocatore pure io alla fine spero che Berlusconi ceda il Milan perché è l'unico modo per riavere un Milan competitivo perché onestamente la situazione attuale non saprei nemmeno come descriverla,ma troppe volte sono rimasto deluso e troppe volte ci sono cascato nei loro teatrini,adesso non ci credo nemmeno se Berlusconi dicesse "Ho venduto il Milan" fino a che non vedo i cinesi a Milanello con la maglietta e comunicati e documenti firmati da ambo le parti non ci credo.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> B.
> 
> Galatioto sarà una brava persona,seria e competente ma poi alla fine è Berlusconi che decide quindi focalizzarsi su di lui o focalizzarsi sulle sue imprese per me è sbagliato.
> Poi nel momento in cui Berlusconi cede il Milan praticamente da addio alla politica secondo me,e non è arrivato ancora il suo momento.
> ...



E' un'assurdità quella che scrivi, il Berlusconi-milanista è sempre un cammeo all'interno delle sue conferenze/interviste o incontri politici.


----------



## Reblanck (30 Maggio 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E' un'assurdità quella che scrivi, il Berlusconi-milanista è sempre un cammeo all'interno delle sue conferenze/interviste o incontri politici.



Se credi davvero che Berlusconi non stia sfruttando questa situazione allora alzo le mani e non possiamo nemmeno intraprendere un discorso.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Se credi davvero che Berlusconi non stia sfruttando questa situazione allora alzo le mani e non possiamo nemmeno intraprendere un discorso.



Sfruttarla è un conto, scrivere che i suoi interventi sono incentrati soprattutto sulla cessione del Milan è un altro, tanto è vero che ieri, negli studi di canale 5, ha liquidato velocemente la questione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Maggio 2016)

*Ti ho risposto qui : *

http://www.milanworld.net/capiamo-il-milan-mps-silva-infront-e-i-cinesi-vt37123.html


----------



## malos (30 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> tutto vero , però questa volta siamo andati veramente OLTRE , nel senso... l'anno scorso era palese ad un certo punto la presa per il C ma questa volta non si possono più permettere di insultare nuovamente i tifosi .
> 
> Ripeto , questa volta sono andati oltre.. e non portare a termine questa cessione in questo momento storico/sportivo con tutti i tifosi sul piede di guerra e insulti ai giocatori e dirigente ( uno , è solo uno ) ad ogni occasione possibile sarebbe la pietra tombale per questa società .
> 
> neanche loro nella loro pazzia e menefreghismo se lo possono permettere .



Certo hai ragione, ma negli anni hanno ampiamente dimostrato che di quello che pensano i tifosi se ne fanno una pippa. Hanno la fortuna di avere una tifoseria anestetizzata dove anche una protesta ferma ma civile è vista come una lesa maestà da parte di tutti.


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Se credi davvero che Berlusconi non stia sfruttando questa situazione allora alzo le mani e non possiamo nemmeno intraprendere un discorso.



Ovvio che la stia sfruttando a suo vantaggio ma le sue dichiarazioni sembrano più un modo per uscire dà vincente che altro,;Ad esempio l'ultima sua dichiarazione di ieri ha affermato che probabilmente sarà solamente Presidente Onorario quando pochi giorni prima diceva solo "Presidente" (anche se era ovvio che intendesse onorario) ed ancora prima parlava di "Preferibilmente Italiani" secondo me sta tentando di indolcire la pillola al suo Elettorato.


----------



## Reblanck (30 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ovvio che la stia sfruttando a suo vantaggio ma le sue dichiarazioni sembrano più un modo per uscire dà vincente che altro,;Ad esempio l'ultima sua dichiarazione di ieri ha affermato che probabilmente sarà solamente Presidente Onorario quando pochi giorni prima diceva solo "Presidente" (anche se era ovvio che intendesse onorario) ed ancora prima parlava di "Preferibilmente Italiani" secondo me sta tentando di indolcire la pillola al suo Elettorato.



Bah io più che indolcire la pillola al suo elettorato vedo che sta usando questa storia perché ha capito che il tifoso milanista (la maggior parte (me compreso)) vuole che lui ceda il Milan,tanto alla fine a lui dire che "questi cinesi non si sono rivelati persone serie" non gli costa niente.
Berlusconi è una scheggia impazzita e quello che può fare nessuno può prevederlo tanto meno i giornalisti o advisor,ed è anche per questo che molte TV non parlano o sbilanciano sulla cessione del Milan proprio perché di Berlusconi non è possibile fidarti e solitamente fa sempre il contrario di quello che dice.
Se avesse dato la proroga con una penale pesante del tipo che se non cede il Milan deve pagare tot soldi allora era diverso, ma quà possiamo parlare e raccontare tutto quello che succede di giorno in giorno quanto volete ma tanto poi alla fine Berlusconi può far saltare tutto in ogni momento senza ripercussioni di penali,di soldi o altro.
Se poi la gente vuole continuare a credere a quello che dice Berlusconi SOPRATUTTO in campagna elettorale fate pure.
Mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere la sua intervista quando dice dei 15 giorni ,perché quella su Porta a Porta l'ho vista e per me è PURA CAMPAGNA ELETTORALE....con dietro le immagini dei suoi trionfi voleva dire "vendo il milan ma datemi i voti".


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Bah io più che indolcire la pillola al suo elettorato vedo che sta usando questa storia perché ha capito che il tifoso milanista (la maggior parte (me compreso)) vuole che lui ceda il Milan,tanto alla fine a lui dire che "questi cinesi non si sono rivelati persone serie" non gli costa niente.
> Berlusconi è una scheggia impazzita e quello che può fare nessuno può prevederlo tanto meno i giornalisti o advisor,ed è anche per questo che molte TV non parlano o sbilanciano sulla cessione del Milan proprio perché di Berlusconi non è possibile fidarti e solitamente fa sempre il contrario di quello che dice.
> Se avesse dato la proroga con una penale pesante del tipo che se non cede il Milan deve pagare tot soldi allora era diverso, ma quà possiamo parlare e raccontare tutto quello che succede di giorno in giorno quanto volete ma tanto poi alla fine Berlusconi può far saltare tutto in ogni momento senza ripercussioni di penali,di soldi o altro.
> Se poi la gente vuole continuare a credere a quello che dice Berlusconi SOPRATUTTO in campagna elettorale fate pure.
> Mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere la sua intervista quando dice dei 15 giorni ,perché quella su Porta a Porta l'ho vista e per me è PURA CAMPAGNA ELETTORALE....con dietro le immagini dei suoi trionfi voleva dire "vendo il milan ma datemi i voti".



Oggi è un giorno decisivo,se dà il suo benestare scattano anche le penali.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> B.
> 
> Galatioto sarà una brava persona,seria e competente ma poi alla fine è Berlusconi che decide quindi focalizzarsi su di lui o focalizzarsi sulle sue imprese per me è sbagliato.
> Poi nel momento in cui Berlusconi cede il Milan praticamente da addio alla politica secondo me,e non è arrivato ancora il suo momento.
> ...


Dato che la trattativa è vera e concreta, la tua ipotesi è che Berlusconi stia scomodando una cordata di colossi cinesi, con un advisor di fama internazionale, soltanto per procacciarsi voti politici? Dopodiché manderà tutto in malora e si terrà il Milan? Dubito fortemente, perché non prendi in considerazione un altro fattore: i 750 milioni di euro. 
Il Milan è a bilancio di Fininvest per mezzo miliardo circa e continuare così, portando il Milan a valere nulla, o, peggiore ancora, al fallimento, sarebbe soltanto un bagno di sangue per Fininvest; e credi che Berlusconi questo non lo sappia? Non può continuare con questo Milan, perché saranno soldi che usciranno dalle sue tasche. 
Per quanto riguarda la politica sono d'accordo con te: Berlusconi sta cercando di procacciarsi nuovi voti, vero, ma non fingendo di vendere, quanto cercando di vendere più tardi possibile, perché, per una parte dell'elettorato italiano, lui, vate e profeta, che vende ai cinesi è uno smacco troppo grande, quindi deve cercare di ingannarli fino alla fine, o, comunque, indorargli la pillola dicendogli che "l'ha fatto per il nostro bene".
La politica può fruttargli soltanto adesso, perché non può inscenare cessioni tutte le volte che ci sono delle elezioni; allo stesso modo, il Milan può venderlo soltanto adesso, perché dopo ci rimetterà.


----------



## Reblanck (30 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Oggi è un giorno decisivo,se dà il suo benestare scattano anche le penali.



La storia del giorno decisivo la conosco bene.


----------



## Reblanck (30 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dato che la trattativa è vera e concreta, la tua ipotesi è che Berlusconi stia scomodando una cordata di colossi cinesi, con un advisor di fama internazionale, soltanto per procacciarsi voti politici? Dopodiché manderà tutto in malora e si terrà il Milan? Dubito fortemente, perché non prendi in considerazione un altro fattore: i 750 milioni di euro.
> Il Milan è a bilancio di Fininvest per mezzo miliardo circa e continuare così, portando il Milan a valere nulla, o, peggiore ancora, al fallimento, sarebbe soltanto un bagno di sangue per Fininvest; e credi che Berlusconi questo non lo sappia? Non può continuare con questo Milan, perché saranno soldi che usciranno dalle sue tasche.
> Per quanto riguarda la politica sono d'accordo con te: Berlusconi sta cercando di procacciarsi nuovi voti, vero, ma non fingendo di vendere, quanto cercando di vendere più tardi possibile, perché, per una parte dell'elettorato italiano, lui, vate e profeta, che vende ai cinesi è uno smacco troppo grande, quindi deve cercare di ingannarli fino alla fine, o, comunque, indorargli la pillola dicendogli che "l'ha fatto per il nostro bene".
> La politica può fruttargli soltanto adesso, perché non può inscenare cessioni tutte le volte che ci sono delle elezioni; allo stesso modo, il Milan può venderlo soltanto adesso, perché dopo ci rimetterà.



Credi a quello che vuoi ci mancherebbe.
Però a me la storia che Berlusconi ha bisogno di soldi non ci credo,lui ha dovuto suddividere il suo patrimonio in 3 con i figli per non risultare l'uomo più ricco d'Italia e ancora oggi è cosi.
Berlusconi nel momento in cui vende il Milan esce di scena,e secondo me ancora i tempi non sono maturi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Credi a quello che vuoi ci mancherebbe.
> Però a me la storia che Berlusconi ha bisogno di soldi non ci credo,lui ha dovuto suddividere il suo patrimonio in 3 con i figli per non risultare l'uomo più ricco d'Italia e ancora oggi è cosi.
> Berlusconi nel momento in cui vende il Milan esce di scena,e secondo me ancora i tempi non sono maturi.


Io non ho scritto che ha bisogno di soldi, ho detto che li perderebbe. Quindi, secondo te, Berlusconi perderebbe milioni di euro (probabilmente nell'ordine di centinaia) per un capriccio? Ho capito che noi milanisti dobbiamo soffrire, però non neghiamo i fatti.
C'è una trattativa, ci sono compratori interessanti e anche il venditore è interessato, poi magari salterà, chi può dirlo, ma non c'è bisogno di ipotizzare teatrini, non stavolta. Insomma, non sto dicendo che tu non debba essere pessimista, ma che tu non debba negare l'evidenza; e l'evidenza dice che stavolta non ci sono teatrini.


----------



## Serginho (30 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Se non funziona questa storia perché ne parla sempre in TV o nei giornali ?
> Cmq ti ricordo che ci sono pure per Milano...



Sto ancora aspettando una risposta logica


----------



## ildemone85 (30 Maggio 2016)

la cessione di bacca è un pericolosissimo segnale verso la farsa


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Maggio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> la cessione di bacca è un pericolosissimo segnale verso la farsa



A credere ai galoppini di Galliani ci facciamo del male da soli.


----------



## ildemone85 (30 Maggio 2016)

mah, rinnovo di montolivo, brocchi che prepara la stagione in spiaggia, bacca out, matri di ritorno e pavoloso bloccato, fester che se la spassa e parla di cicli e idiozie varie, qui scoppia il delirio a giorni siete avvisatissimi


----------



## Sheva my Hero (30 Maggio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> mah, rinnovo di montolivo, brocchi che prepara la stagione in spiaggia, bacca out, matri di ritorno e pavoloso bloccato, fester che se la spassa e parla di cicli e idiozie varie, qui scoppia il delirio a giorni siete avvisatissimi



Beh se succede come pensi tu, amen allo stadio ci va solo il gallo. E zero incassi zero merchandising e zero sponsorizzazioni


----------



## Gekyn (30 Maggio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> la cessione di bacca è un pericolosissimo segnale verso la farsa



Al contrario, con questa minusvalenza è sinonimo di cambio di rotta rispetto alle altre sessioni.


----------



## kolao95 (31 Maggio 2016)

#tuttaunafarsa
#galatiotononesiste
#poisecedonotuttiafesteggiare


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Maggio 2016)

Spero finisca tutto in fretta e si possa presto parlare di calcio. Vi leggo tutti e vedo che ci sono approcci emotivi diversi e punti di vista diversi. Il vero dramma è come berlusconi abbia distrutto un rapporto società-tifosi. Dire che è logoro è un eufemismo.


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Spero finisca tutto in fretta e si possa presto parlare di calcio. Vi leggo tutti e vedo che ci sono approcci emotivi diversi e punti di vista diversi. Il vero dramma è come berlusconi abbia distrutto un rapporto società-tifosi. Dire che è logoro è un eufemismo.



per forza..tratta tutti come suoi sudditi..


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> per forza..tratta tutti come suoi sudditi..



Come interpreti le parole su maldini? Mi ha molto infastidito quel passaggio.
So che vive di bugie ma quando è troppo è troppo. Stamattina poi addirittura cita maldini come uno dei calciatori più cari a lui assieme a van basten. Dice e rinnega.


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Come interpreti le parole su maldini? Mi ha molto infastidito quel passaggio.
> So che vive di bugie ma quando è troppo è troppo. Stamattina poi addirittura cita maldini come uno dei calciatori più cari a lui assieme a van basten. Dice e rinnega.



Io penso che Maldini offuschi la sua persona..per questo non lo vuole,così come ai tempi di Rivera.Non accetta che ci sia qualcuno più famoso di lui in società.Ma i Cinesi la penseranno diversamente per fortuna e ascolteranno finalmente i tifosi che lo richiedono a gran voce.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io penso che Maldini offuschi la sua persona..per questo non lo vuole,così come ai tempi di Rivera.Non accetta che ci sia qualcuno più famoso di lui in società.Ma i Cinesi la penseranno diversamente per fortuna e ascolteranno finalmente i tifosi che lo richiedono a gran voce.



Persona dall'elevato spessore umano . In effetti rovinerebbe la media. Hai ragione...


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Persona dall'elevato spessore umano . In effetti rovinerebbe la media. Hai ragione...


----------



## ildemone85 (31 Maggio 2016)

silvio berlusconi è una persona chiaramente disturbata, dichiarazioni contraddittorie, io lo vedo nel panico, non sa come uscirne con i tifosi che considera soltanto elettori, quando parla di pazienza, leicester e altre amenità, mostra la paura del post-farsa, ripeto, io spero che tutta sta faccenda sia vera e si concluda positivamente, perchè mi sono rotto pure di tifare contro, ma di SB non mi fido più da anni


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> silvio berlusconi è una persona chiaramente disturbata, dichiarazioni contraddittorie, io lo vedo nel panico, non sa come uscirne con i tifosi che considera soltanto elettori, quando parla di pazienza, leicester e altre amenità, mostra la paura del post-farsa, ripeto, io spero che tutta sta faccenda sia vera e si concluda positivamente, perchè mi sono rotto pure di tifare contro, ma di SB non mi fido più da anni



Se fosse una farsa non direbbe in ogni maledetta trasmissione che i cinesi ci riportano in alto con grossi investimenti...sarebbe come tirarsi un grattacielo sui piedi...disturbato si, ma rincretinito fino a questo punto non credo..


----------



## ildemone85 (31 Maggio 2016)

qui ragioniamo come persone dotate di un minimo senso di cognizione di causa, SB non è una persona lucida da molto tempo, io aspetto ed osservo, spiace vedere come si sia ridotto, 10 anni fa almeno fino al 2005 era tutt'altra persona


----------



## Fedeshi (31 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> #tuttaunafarsa
> #galatiotononesiste
> *#poisecedonotuttiafesteggiare*



Però da ottimista convinto devo dire una cosa: Coloro che sono pessimisti probabilmente vogliono la cessione più di noi,ma i teatrini degli ultimi anni li hanno logorati a tal punto (vedasi Stadio,Bee ed altre amenità) che non credono più a nulla,non mi sento di colpevolizzarli perchè li capisco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Però da ottimista convinto devo dire una cosa: Coloro che sono pessimisti probabilmente vogliono la cessione più di noi,ma i teatrini degli ultimi anni li hanno logorati a tal punto (vedasi Stadio,Bee ed altre amenità) che non credono più a nulla,non mi sento di colpevolizzarli perchè li capisco.


Sono d'accordo. Alla fine i nostri pessimisti di fiducia mica non vogliono la cessione.


----------



## kolao95 (31 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Però da ottimista convinto devo dire una cosa: Coloro che sono pessimisti probabilmente vogliono la cessione più di noi,ma i teatrini degli ultimi anni li hanno logorati a tal punto (vedasi Stadio,Bee ed altre amenità) che non credono più a nulla,non mi sento di colpevolizzarli perchè li capisco.



Sì, ma facile così: cede e tutti a festeggiare e chissene di quanto detto prima, non cede e magari i pessimisti vengono pure a darti del credulone..


----------



## Fedeshi (31 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma facile così: cede e tutti a festeggiare e chissene di quanto detto prima, non cede e magari *i pessimisti vengono pure a darti del credulone.*



Mi auguro che ciò non avvenga,come io non farò l'inverso in caso di Cessione.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (31 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma facile così: cede e tutti a festeggiare e chissene di quanto detto prima, non cede e magari i pessimisti vengono pure a darti del credulone..



Facile? E' molto più facile vivere la vicenda da ottimisti, fidati.
PS: tranquillo, non verrò a darti del credulone, anche se io devo sentirmi dare del "troll".


----------



## kolao95 (31 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che ciò non avvenga,come io non farò l'inverso in caso di Cessione.



Già lo stanno facendo


----------



## Fedeshi (31 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Facile? E' molto più facile vivere la vicenda da ottimisti, fidati.
> PS: tranquillo, non verrò a darti del credulone, anche se io devo sentirmi dare del "troll".



In caso di cessione,promettimi che nel topic apposito farai casino più degli ottimisti.


----------



## ildemone85 (31 Maggio 2016)

con bee sono stato raggirato gasandomi per gli arrivi di jm, kondo e ibra.


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Spero finisca tutto in fretta e si possa presto parlare di calcio. Vi leggo tutti e vedo che ci sono approcci emotivi diversi e punti di vista diversi. Il vero dramma è come berlusconi abbia distrutto un rapporto società-tifosi. Dire che è logoro è un eufemismo.



ormai la sua era è finita da almeno 3 anni, lui ha voluto proseguire ed iniziare questa guerra, che lui ceda o meno ormai tra società e tifosi il rapporto è andato, se vende verrà ringraziato, se resta...... decida lui cosa fare


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Facile? E' molto più facile vivere la vicenda da ottimisti, fidati.
> PS: tranquillo, non verrò a darti del credulone, anche se io devo sentirmi dare del "troll".



Ti senti dare del troll perchè consciamente o no lo sei 

e credimi nella vita è molto più facile e comodo essere pessimisti,

ricordati che tutti dobbiamo morire...

se tu fossi stato un tifoso del Real sabato eri li a piangere per il centinaio di volte in cui hanno perso la Champions,
piuttosto che festeggiare per l'undicesima volta che l'hanno conquistata


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Maggio 2016)

Ma dai ora è impossibile tirarsi indietro.
Avrà ancora meno credibilità di quanta ne abbia in questo momento se dovesse andare male. Chi mai potrebbe stare a sentire le sue panzane qualora tutto vada in malora?
Berlusconi in 30 anni non si è mai sbilanciato così tanto quando parlava di Milan, anzi ha rispedito al mittente ogni velleità di cessione/partnership in maniera sprezzante.
Anche l'anno scorso con Mr Bee, ogni quarto d'ora ribadiva a chiare lettere che avrebbe avuto la maggioranza in caso di vendita di quote della società, ora addirittura parla di presidenza onoraria.
Ma quando mai ha mai detto cose simili?


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Come interpreti le parole su maldini? Mi ha molto infastidito quel passaggio.
> So che vive di bugie ma quando è troppo è troppo. Stamattina poi addirittura cita maldini come uno dei calciatori più cari a lui assieme a van basten. Dice e rinnega.





martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io penso che Maldini offuschi la sua persona..per questo non lo vuole,così come ai tempi di Rivera.Non accetta che ci sia qualcuno più famoso di lui in società.Ma i Cinesi la penseranno diversamente per fortuna e ascolteranno finalmente i tifosi che lo richiedono a gran voce.



esattamente, sa che il tifo, quello vero, considera Maldini la LEGGENDA del Milan, leggenda piu grande di lui e dei suoi 30 anni in rossonero, quindi uno così "potente" non lo vuole in società

cambiando discorso:



Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Però da ottimista convinto devo dire una cosa: Coloro che sono pessimisti probabilmente vogliono la cessione più di noi,ma i teatrini degli ultimi anni li hanno logorati a tal punto (vedasi Stadio,Bee ed altre amenità) che non credono più a nulla,non mi sento di colpevolizzarli perchè li capisco.



concordo in toto, io sono sempre pessimista sulla questione cessione, ma stavolta troppi indizi portano li, troppe dichiarazioni, ed occhio, è vero che c'è la campagna elettorale, ma, nonostante per silvio sia sicuramente l'ultima, non può permettersi di perdere la faccia dopo essersi esposto così apertamente.
Però le delusioni e le illusioni degli anni passati sono fresche, perciò credo veramente che chi critica o non ci crede in realtà lo desidera e ci spera molto più di noi "ottimisti", solo che l'animo è deluso e oserei dire che in dirigenza sono stati bravi a toglierci la speranza e metterci l'uno contro l'altro


----------



## wfiesso (31 Maggio 2016)

l'unica differenza tra i "pessimisti" e gli "ottimisti" è che un gruppo ci crede e l'altro no, ma alla fine della corsa siamo tutti sulla stessa barca


----------



## Reblanck (31 Maggio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma dai ora è impossibile tirarsi indietro.
> Avrà ancora meno credibilità di quanta ne abbia in questo momento se dovesse andare male. Chi mai potrebbe stare a sentire le sue panzane qualora tutto vada in malora?
> Berlusconi in 30 anni non si è mai sbilanciato così tanto quando parlava di Milan, anzi ha rispedito al mittente ogni velleità di cessione/partnership in maniera sprezzante.
> Anche l'anno scorso con Mr Bee, ogni quarto d'ora ribadiva a chiare lettere che avrebbe avuto la maggioranza in caso di vendita di quote della società, ora addirittura parla di presidenza onoraria.
> Ma quando mai ha mai detto cose simili?



Silvio profuma di santità e può tutto lui è


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Silvio profuma di santità e può tutto lui è


Berlusconi ha detto una marea di balle ma, parlando di Milan, ha sempre chiarito che, siccome lui è unto dal Signore ed è il presidente più vincente della storia dell'Universo, mettere in discussione la sua presidenza totalitaria nel Milan è solo mera utopia.
Vatti a rivedere i video in cui ogni volta che si parlava di cinesi, russi, arabi eccetera, ha sempre detto che non c'era nulla di vero in maniera netta e decisa.
Dopo 30 anni se ne esce con queste affermazioni, non è mai successa una cosa del genere, manco con la farsa Bee.
Direi che solo questo sia più di un segnale.
In politica e in altre situazioni inerenti il Milan ha quasi sempre detto il falso, ma ha sempre detto che è lui quello che comanda e ogni volta che usciva una voce contrastante, lui o tramite la Fininvest ha sempre smentito dopo circa 10 minuti dall'uscita di tali voci.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (31 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> In caso di cessione,promettimi che nel topic apposito farai casino più degli ottimisti.



Certo, se anche solo il 20% di quello che ho letto sugli acquirenti fosse vero, e la cessione sarà effettiva, sarò il tifoso milanista più felice al mondo (anzi no, lo sarò come tutti gli altri milanisti).
Del resto pur di liberarmi di Berlusconi personalmente mi va bene anche Thohir.



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ti senti dare del troll perchè consciamente o no lo sei
> 
> e credimi nella vita è molto più facile e comodo essere pessimisti,
> 
> ...



Credici.

Per me è un troll chi parla di chi acquistare con 200 milioni allora, figurati.


----------



## koti (31 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Per me è un troll chi parla di chi acquistare con 200 milioni allora, figurati.


Perchè?


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (31 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Perchè?



Perché le parole di Berlusconi valgono ZERO, niet, nisba.
Ed al momento non ho sentito nessun'altro dire nulla in merito, quindi trovo incredibile che ci sia chi ci creda.
Tutto qua


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Però da ottimista convinto devo dire una cosa: *Coloro che sono pessimisti probabilmente vogliono la cessione più di noi,ma i teatrini degli ultimi anni li hanno logorati* a tal punto (vedasi Stadio,Bee ed altre amenità) che non credono più a nulla,non mi sento di colpevolizzarli perchè li capisco.



Hai ragione, però esiste anche una piccola sottocategoria di milanisti che odia talmente tanto il Berlusconi politico che più o meno coscientemente preferirebbe continuare a vedere colare a picco la nave con lui al timone, piuttosto che risolvere il problema con una cessione favorevole


----------



## DannySa (31 Maggio 2016)

Se si tira indietro ora è finito, stando a quello che ha detto in queste settimane la trattativa potrebbe saltare solo nel caso questi cinesi venissero meno agli impegni che si sono presi, mi sembra che ormai siamo un po' troppo avanti per pensare ad un ribaltone generale della situazione, passi se fosse successo quando si parlava di esclusiva sì esclusiva forse, ma qui siamo molto più avanti, le garanzie si sono avute da una parte e dall'altra ed è piuttosto normale che Berlusconi abbia cambiato il tiro in queste settimane, significa che è convinto e si è convinto.
Sta trattando con uno stato che per larga parte simpatizza per il Milan o lo conosce, Berlusconi non è scemo e sa che questo Milan potrebbe essere venduto solo a chi, facente parte di una cordata, possa essere gestito bene o male da uno stato.. e qui si parla di una potenza come la Cina.
NESSUNO verrebbe il prossimo anno a trattare con Berlusconi, nemmeno il Thohir di turno, non si possono permettere di investire nel Milan singolarmente per il semplice motivo che chi sta investendo ora ha le spalle coperte, ergo i tempi sono cambiati e le famiglie tipo quella Berlusconi non potrebbero permettersi di tenere una squadra come il Milan ad alti livelli (infatti sono in perdita continua, di interesse e di soldi).
Io sono veramente ottimista, non è più tempo di teatrini.


----------



## Fedeshi (31 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Se si tira indietro ora è finito, stando a quello che ha detto in queste settimane la trattativa potrebbe saltare solo nel caso questi cinesi venissero meno agli impegni che si sono presi, mi sembra che ormai siamo un po' troppo avanti per pensare ad un ribaltone generale della situazione, passi se fosse successo quando si parlava di esclusiva sì esclusiva forse, ma qui siamo molto più avanti, le garanzie si sono avute da una parte e dall'altra ed è piuttosto normale che Berlusconi abbia cambiato il tiro in queste settimane, significa che è convinto e si è convinto.
> Sta trattando con uno stato che per larga parte simpatizza per il Milan o lo conosce, Berlusconi non è scemo e sa che questo Milan potrebbe essere venduto solo a chi, facente parte di una cordata, possa essere gestito bene o male da uno stato.. e qui si parla di una potenza come la Cina.
> NESSUNO verrebbe il prossimo anno a trattare con Berlusconi, nemmeno il Thohir di turno, non si possono permettere di investire nel Milan singolarmente per il semplice motivo che chi sta investendo ora ha le spalle coperte, ergo i tempi sono cambiati e le famiglie tipo quella Berlusconi non potrebbero permettersi di tenere una squadra come il Milan ad alti livelli (infatti sono in perdita continua, di interesse e di soldi).
> Io sono veramente ottimista, non è più tempo di teatrini.



Ormai ne sta parlando troppo per rivelarsi tutto un teatrino ha messo praticamente in ballo la faccia e la reputazione con tutte queste dichiarazioni.


----------



## martinmilan (31 Maggio 2016)

Immaginate solo con che clima inizierebbe la stagione se andasse tutto in fumo e restasse Brocchi con l'ItalMilan...giocherebbero in un clima con sottofondo di fischi dal primo all'ultimo minuto....un caos della madonna.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Maggio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> esattamente, sa che il tifo, quello vero, considera Maldini la LEGGENDA del Milan, leggenda piu grande di lui e dei suoi 30 anni in rossonero, quindi uno così "potente" non lo vuole in società
> 
> cambiando discorso:
> 
> ...



Infatti credo che anche il più pessimista vada comunque capito. La storia dice che abbiamo a che fare con gente capace di tutto e ogni cui gesto sfugge alla logica. Quello che è palese è che ormai l'idillio è finito. Questo dovrebbe preoccupare silvio, prima di ogni altra cosa. Ha rovinato tutto. Bisogna esser intelligenti a capire anche quando è arrivato il momento di uscire di scena. E lui non l'ha capito. Ora ne fa una mera questione economica, come se i risultati recenti del milan fossero dettati solo dalle poche risorse. Non stiamo mica paragonando il milan al real anziche barca o bayern, è talmente cieco e poco obiettivo da non riconoscere che roma, napoli, fiorentina , sassuolo ci hanno tutte superato. Senza citare la juve e il napoli che son avanti anni luce. Questa è la vera sconfitta sportiva.


----------



## danjr (31 Maggio 2016)

Se fosse una farsa non tiferei più con questa dirigenza


----------



## Crox93 (31 Maggio 2016)

Bisogna solo aspettare, è inutile rovinarsi il fegato ragazzi.
Non è comunque questione di essere pessimisti o ottimisti, solo che con questa gente c'è sempre da aspettarsi il peggio perchè con questa gente la peggiori delle ipotesi è sempre una valida alternativa.


----------



## Reblanck (31 Maggio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Bisogna solo aspettare, è inutile rovinarsi il fegato ragazzi.
> Non è comunque questione di essere pessimisti o ottimisti, solo che con questa gente c'è sempre da aspettarsi il peggio perchè con questa gente la peggiori delle ipotesi è sempre una valida alternativa.



Giusto aspettate fino al 15 poi dopo basta con questa storia.


----------



## Crox93 (31 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Giusto aspettate fino al 15 poi dopo basta con questa storia.



Concordo, io ho una buona dose di positività ma sempre contenuta.
Se dopo il 15 non succederà nulla io avrò pazienza altri 15 giorni (perchè la cosa potrebbe prolungarsi) ma se per luglio non è tutto finito (nel bene o nel male) la cosa comincierà a puzzarmi.


----------



## pablog1585 (31 Maggio 2016)

Pelle gatti dice il 22


----------

